# Lord Thumper's Blog - (Yes, the OTHER Thumper)



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi to all, new to this forum. Got a white lop 7months ago and have fell in love with rabbits and their care. I have read everything I could get my hands on about proper handling/care and Thumper (Original huh?) is my second half. Nice to meet all of you. I have attached a pic of him below.


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there and welcome! :hug::welcome1

Thumper is adorable! Its very easy to get hooked, huh? 

Im looking forward to seeing lots more pics of this gorgeous boy :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello! Welcome! What a cutie you have there.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to Rabbits Only!!

Aww...Thumper is ADORABLE!! I melted when I saw his picture!! 

:inlove:

Can't wait to hear allll about him and see loads of pictures! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, it's nice to see everyone is stupid and gushy and ridiculous with bunnies just like I am! It makes me feel less like a jerk when I coo and talk like a baby to Thumper. I attached a few more pics of him cause the first one was really close up, I just noticed that now. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

another pic


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

and another pic


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

yet another pic


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

and one more for good measure


----------



## jessie926 (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww Thumper is adorable. Verycute. I just joined today. I have had my bunny,Chunketta for almost 2 years.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

Very handsome bunny! I saw your post about the breed question, find anything out about that yet?


----------



## jessie926 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah someone told me that she might be a HollandLop so I have to look into that. I didn't think shewasa dwarf bunny when she kept growing.Ha.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, an enormous bunny is usually a sign that it'snot a dwarf breed lol. You sure he isn't taking steroids? I know those bunny body building competitions put a lot of pressure on small bunnies to bulk up, just a thought, not saying he is but if I were you,I would search his room (cage). If he starts breaking out with zits or gets mad really easy then be worried, BE VERY WORRIED. Ok I killed it, let it go, let it go.


----------



## jessie926 (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Thumper has been bugging me to start a blog for him on Rabbit Forum, so here it is. I'll give you a little dossier on Thumper. I named him Thumper because I wanted to be original and unique. Actually I acquired Thumper from a family friend and I really didn't want the responsibility of a pet at this time, plus I knew next to nothing about rabbits. I told this person that I would take a look at the rabbit and think about it, NO commitments I told him. Well, once he showed up I couldn't believe my eyes, I didn't know that all white rabbits have pink eyes, I thought he was unique in that sense. 

I was instantly hooked, he was so adorable and friendly. I agreed to keep him. I work in the IT field so i hopped right on the net and started researching what to feed him, how to cage him, etc. I couldn't believe that rabbit's were so complex and social. I thought they were like fish, you say hi to it once in a while and feed and shelter it. Boy was I wrong. 

Well, about 6 or so months later here I am with good 'ol Lord Thumps, ruling the house with an iron paw. I spoil him absolutley rotten. He has everything and anything he could possibly ever want. I must say though that unlike alot of other pets, you get out of it double of what you put into a relationship with a rabbit. 

I have had my share of difficulties with Thumps but it was all alearning process. For instance when I got him he wasn't neutered. Hewas all over everyone constantly, all you had to do was look at him and say "Come here Thumpie!" and he would bolt at you, run 50 or 60 circles around you, then hump the hell out of your leg, arm, or whatever happened to be in range. He would hump my hand when I would reach intohis cage to feed him or whatever. I thought he just did alot of the stuff because he wanted alot of attention. Well I got him neutered bya specialist, then a day after I bought him home he was well enough for normal activity (he is 100% indoors). I then realized that 98% percent of all that behavior was sexual tension. Poor thing he must have been going out of his mind, all those bullets and no shooting range. 

Since then he has mellowed out a lot but still loves attention, hegr ooms my head all the time if I lay down next to him ( I attached a picture of it to this message). I have tried to bond him with one other male bunny (also neutered) and it didn't work, the other bunny was a rescue that my vet found on the side of the road one day. I tried my hardest to make it work. But it didn't. I had a small place and I couldn't keep two bunnies that couldn't get along in the same house. So I found him a good home (My vet and her boyfriend agreed to take him in before I brought him home with me, I am glad I made that stipulation). 

I just recently got a really nice Digital Camera so i love taking pics of Thumps. I am also a Web Designer/Graphic Designerand a Network Administrator so if any of you ever need any assistance with anything pertaining to these areas let me know, I am always willing to help for free, provided I have the time. I will continue to post any and all things having to do with the Thumpie King, thanks for reading.

EDIT:

I forgot to say how I got the name Thumper, I knew I had heard it somewhere I just didn't remember where, I forgot it was from Bambi. Butone night I kept hearing this banging sound coming from his cage, Iwent over to see what it was and I saw his hind leg thumping away, I was scared I thought maybe he was having a muscle spasm or something (keep in mind I was still a rookie then) so i got on the web and looked it up and found out that he was just a brat, so from then on I called him Thumper because when he is displeased about something, he starts Thumping that hind leg like a jackhammer!



:colors:Jim


----------



## Spring (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Jim and Thumper!

Aww! Sounds like a sweet heart! And I love your avatar! 

Hehe, he does sound spoiled, as he should be! Can't wait to herae more from The Dalai Thumpa and his bunny slave. 

Such a cutie!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you, yes he has me trained very well indeed. I think I remember Pebbles from the Disapproving Rabbits thread right? Or am I mixing her up with another bunny? Was there a pic of her with a caption that said something like Get Outta My Face! or something like that?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow - I love the "Lord Thumper" title for your blog.

By the way, not ALL white rabbits have pink eyes - I bred blue eyedwhites for a bit (lionheads). I'm getting out of the BEWsthough...although I'm sticking with lionheads.

I love your caption for your photo too - so cool.

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like Thumper found a great slave in you!

Peg


----------



## Spring (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe a bunny that looks like Pebbles or same name?

Because Pebbles NEVER disapproves..
:lies:disgust:



Hmm, I'll go check now. I can't remember if I posted in the photo phile or not.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes once I got on the web and started reading some books I realized that there are all kinds of bunnies, blue eyed, pink eyed, you name it. Just out of curiosity, why do they call them lionheads? I am gonna go out on a limb here, is it because they look like a lion or something along those lines?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Pebbles NEVER disapproves? Nonsense, I always wonder about what bunnies would say if they could talk.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2007)

You've got it...they've got a mane like a lion does..

You can see my blue doe on this page:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17177&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=8

Peg


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL That is the coolest thing ever! What a job it must be to groom them huh?


----------



## missyscove (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to you and Thumper both! Fionaand Timmy would like to invite him to see their blog as well.Thumper is one handsome bunny.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you, I found your blog, Thumper said Fionaand Timmy are very good looking but he just thinks that he is on atotally different level than they are. He's very cocky, sorry.:X


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 3, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Just out of curiosity, why do they call them lionheads? I amgonna go out on a limb here, is it because they look like a lion orsomething along those lines?


:roflmao:

You're a funny boy, Jim.

When do we get more pics of His Majesty? Do you know if He's a Mini Lop or a Holland?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 3, 2007)

aww what a sweety, bangbang never grooms me she's so full of herself...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

Mini-lop or Holland? Well, take one look at Thumper and the last thing that comes to mind is "mini". There isn't one thing "mini" about him. I don't think he is a Holland Lop either. I was told he is a Poppi, a Poppi Lop, also known as Lollipop. A very strange breed...fat, bossy, and totally self centered.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

I love that name Bang Bang. Just out of curiosity, why do you call her Bang Bang?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 3, 2007)

Thumper is adorable. BTW Thumper I don't think you need to looseweight you look perfect to me.

I look forward to many more pictures of that Beauty. HeyThumper if you like you can come live with me and my gang, check out myavitar and you will see my 4 babies.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 3, 2007)

He called me FAT!!??? That $$#@#! what [email protected]!$$$ I am NOT FAT! I am large and IN CHARGE! Anyway what I wanted to say is that your 4 babies are very adorable, Sooska. Not as cute as I am but hey, who is? Thanks for the compliments.





LT

As for living with you Sooska, why serve in heaven when you can rule in hell?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 3, 2007)

Lord_Thumper, I had a very good laugh over your reply. 

Tell your *SLAVE* Jim we need lots more pictures of you and we need the ASAP.

Thanks 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> He called me FAT!!??? That $$#@#! what a [email protected]!$$$ Iam NOT FAT! I am large and IN CHARGE! Anyway what I wanted to say isthat your 4 babies are very adorable, Sooska. Not as cute as I am buthey, who is? Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my god I love you!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 3, 2007)

I merged Jim's introduction thread with this oneafter speaking to him. That thread had some nice pictures ofHis Majesty, so now they're here for everyone to see!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 3, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Mini-lop or Holland? Well, take one look at Thumper and thelast thing that comes to mind is "mini". There isn't one thing "mini"about him. I don't think he is a Holland Lop either. I was told he is aPoppi, a Poppi Lop, also known as Lollipop. A very strange breed...fat,bossy, and totally self centered.


He's got the "Mini Lop Mohawk" (the hair that sticks up between theears - gotta love it) and he certainly has the Mini Lopattitude! Do you know what he weighs?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 4, 2007)

Love me? You hardly even know me! Look maybe we can go out for a carrot sometime and we will take it from there ok?




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually no I don't know what he weighs, I willhave to find that out. He doesn't like being handled at ALL off theground, which is not unusual. I am working on it though.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2007)

winnie wanted me to pass on this message:






"you can be the ying to my yang. . ."

*then she wanted me to clear up any bad thoughts some of you may havegotten from what she had to say *cough*cough* she only wanted to pointout how good a pair of white and black bunnies look. . .especially ifthey are both of the mini lop family (even if thumper isn't a mini lop,he looks close enough to be one!)

she also kindly asked that you not mention this to herman. . .


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 4, 2007)

As strange as this may sound Bangbang was named after the Indonesian president (president susilo bambang yudhoyono)... 
my sister has been living their for 3 years, when she came home I justhad adopted Bangbang, I named her Hippo but as usual my sister somehowpersuaded me that Bangbang was better... and well it stuck... It suitsher too though as she has so much attitude and Bangs her feet whenevershe doesnt like something, usually followed by a headbutt...

I seriously think Lord Thumper and Bangbang should have a talk, they could start a lop-bunny revolution of something...

I had the same problem with trying to figure out what Bangbang is as she is too largefor a mini or a holland...


----------



## Starina (Mar 4, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Well, it's nice to see everyone is stupid and gushy andridiculous with bunnies just like I am!


Who you callin' stupid??? Just kidding, we all are a bunch of goobers about bunnies here. :blushan:

Your bunny is cute, his face is so kissable. He looks like he is indeed "LORD" Thumper.

~Star~

PS Welcome to the forum. This place is addicting!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 5, 2007)

BangBang is a great name, wherever it came from, I must say that I never would have guessed that though. And yes, this place is addicting, I never caught interest with other discussion forums, I would post once in awhile but never as much as I do here.

BTW here is the latest pic of da king.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

We need more pictures!

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 15, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We need more pictures!
> 
> Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny




Here is one of Thump and Snuggy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 15, 2007)

:roflmao:

OMG! That's hilarious! You've totally captured Snuggy's tude!

Hee hee - that's the only time she has EVER looked petite! Thumper looks ginormous!

You did a good job. I had to go check the cage to make sureSnuggy hadn't run off to New York! She looks like she'sreally there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh really. I see how it is. 

Bree






Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 15, 2007)

Come on, Bree. Don't be like that. 

You've got FOUR bucks to choose from, right under your roof! That Elvis is HOT, too! 

All I have is Toby, a big ball of fluff, mama's boy. I need areal man, but don't tell Thumper I'm interested. I'm stillplaying hard to get. 

Snuggy


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

That hussy Teresa won't share Elvis or Dallas.Foster mommy won't let me play with Ringo cause he sick, and I heardConnor is going in for some kind of removal tomorrow. :shock:

Bree


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 15, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That hussy Teresa won't share Elvis or Dallas.
> Bree


I think you could take Teresa. What is she - like twopounds? LOPS RULE -don't forget it. 

Maybe you can play with Connor when he's feeling better. He's a cutie, too.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 15, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh really. I see how it is.


I gotta admit, Bree is pretty adorable too. BTW I found out what Thumper weighs: 7.4lbs (lbs is short for Lops)


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 15, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> LOPS RULE -don't forget it.


Lops are the best in my opinion. I wonder how they wound up breedingLops anyway. Wait a sec, Thumper just jumped into my lap, this is afirst, he never does that!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 15, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Thumper just jumped into my lap, this is a first, he neverdoes that!


Aw, he loves you. That, or he just wants to see pics of the girls!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

7.4 ibs is about 3.3 kg??
So I guess Bangbang is about 6.6ibs?? 
Ibs confuse me so does farhrenheit

That photo you created is hilarious!!! How did you do it?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> BTW I found out what Thumper weighs: 7.4lbs (lbs is short for Lops)


I guess that makes him a Mini Lop who is just a little overweight. 

I was right - he and Snuggy are perfect for each other.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 16, 2007)

Dmitri agrees,*LopsRule, Mortals Drool*.:bowAll bowto the mighty lops! Funny that mini lops are bigger thanother lops isn't it


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 16, 2007)

BTW Dmitri says that Thumper is wrong, Dmitri is the best bunny ever, and don't you forget it:bunnydance:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I guess that makes him a Mini Lop who is just a little overweight.


I guess that makes me a what? who is just a littleWHAT, sister? WELL AT LEAST I GOTTA MAN! Wait, I'm a guy. Well that's what people on Jerry Springer always say when they are mad at each other so I thought it might work well in this case, but now that I think about it, it has no prudent, logical placement in this conversation.Theoretically speaking, If I did have said 'man' then that would make me a homosexual bunny rabbit who was in love with a male human counterpart, thus not really making you jealous at all because that would make both me and said 'man' pretty darn weird, thus making us...in scientific logical terms...Freaks.

Getting back to what you said about me being a Mini lop who is just overweight, how do you know that I am not just a Giant Lop who is infantastic physiological shape? After all, if I can use a computer why the heck can't I start a new breed?




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry for Lord Nutcase, he get's a little out of control sometimes, nothing that a cattle prod and an acetylene torch can't solve. There he goes! I knew that would scare him off! Now at least you will have a break from his ramblings on the computer for a few hours. 

I made that picture in Photoshop, Bangbang. I am an Adobe Grandmasterof the 56th Level. If you want anything done with photos or graphics really I can do it, as well as websites, programming code, and networks. I am currently in the process of becoming an Oracle DBAthough, which is my one true passion, after rabbits that is, oh and of course food and water and air.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

I love Thimper! Beautiful! This blog is hilarious.:roflmao:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Getting back to what you said about me being a Mini lop whois just overweight, how do you know that I am not just a Giant Lop whois in fantastic physiological shape?


Okay, then you're a pathetic, puny little French Lop. Is that better? 

I was trying to be nice, Lord Thumper. You know I adoreyou.Don't be an angry bun.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are a couple new pics, the close up one of him I framed, it makes me cry almost he is so darn cute!






and here is the one where you can see the hay tumble box I made him,sometimes when you look over at him during the day all you can see ishis rump sticking out of the box he goes in so far to get the hay =)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

:inlove: What a pretty boy!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Okay, then you're a pathetic, puny little FrenchLop. Is that better?
> 
> I was trying to be nice, Lord Thumper. You know I adoreyou.Don't be an angrybun.


You know what Mrs. Sniblets, I have a picture perfect reply for you:






I think that says just about everything.




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> You know what Mrs. Sniblets, I have a picture perfect reply for you:



THUMPER! Stop it right this minute! You have only a few friends on thisboard do you want to lose them forever! One more nasty word out of youand I will wash your mouth out with Kitty Litter, one more I swear!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2007)

Whay is an Oracle DBA? Sorry for the dumb question.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Whay is an Oracle DBA? Sorry for the dumb question.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


"Whay"? Is that a combo of what and why? Instead of two questions just ask one. Fantabulous!

There are no dumb questions, only dumb answers. Plus most air breathing mammals don't know an Oracle DBA from Chinese MSG. DBA stands for Database Administrator, Oracle is the giant company that owns thes oftware. Pretty exciting huh?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> :inlove: What a pretty boy!



[Frowning Reluctantly..] Sorry Snuggy's Mom, it won't happen again.

[TumpieRabbit shoves Thumper] 

[Again..Reluctantly] Oh and thanks for the nice compliments.






LT


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

Bangbang says
"Thanks for the offer but i don't need graphics to make myself any better, check it out"


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 19, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> Bangbang says
> "Thanks for the offer but i don't need graphics to make myself any better, check it out"


I couldn't agree with you more Bangbang, you are one handsome bunny rabbit.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> You know what Mrs. Sniblets, I have a picture perfect reply for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks Thumper! I love bunny butts. They're thecutest. Tell Jimnot to cut off your tail nexttime!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 20, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> *Bangbang wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Bangbang says
> ...


hahahahahaha bangbang is a .... SHE 
She is mortified to once again be called handsome.
However it is time she came to grips with the fact that if she was aboy bunny she would have been very handsome ... When I first got herI thought she was a he and I was so excited I really wanted a boybunny... but then i found out she wasn't, funny how she has turned outlooking kinda boyish...onder:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> hahahahahaha bangbang is a .... SHE
> She is mortified to once again be called handsome.


Poor Bangbang, I should've known, the dandelions in the ears kindagives it away now that I look. You say you were confused about what sexshe was, boy/girl, maybe she is one of those transtesticle bunnyrabbits?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 21, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha transtesticle thats a good one....
My friends always make jokes along that line about her... Howeverwearing flowers doesn't make her a girl she could be a cross-dresser...
I work at a vet clinic and sometimes she comes in with me and i've hadclients argue about with me about if she was ACTUALLY spayed! Theythink she's pregnant... with what? I only have one bunny to start withand last time i checked rabbits can't breed with guinea pigs orcats..:dunno:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 21, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> They think she's pregnant... with what?



They think she's pregnant? Is that why you call her BangBang? 

Awww. Poor Bang Bang.




LT


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 21, 2007)

:shock2: How anyone could mistake BangBang for a boy, I will never know! Thumper, your human needs its eyes adjusted :tantrum:.

Nice butt, by the way :bow


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 21, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> How anyone could mistake BangBang for a boy, I will neverknow! Thumper, your human needs its eyes adjusted :tantrum:.
> 
> Nice butt, by the way :bow



Tell me about it. By the way I just want everyone to know that I am no longer speaking with my owner/slave/SOB. You would not BELIEVE what hedid to me. He first placed me in my cage this evening and brushed my fur with the metal pinned brush for a half hour, annoyingisn't the word. Then he had the GALL, the NERVE to take a towel, wrap me up in it like I was a breakfast burrito, then to make it worse he placed me on my back on his lap and......I can't even believe it....he.....clipped my nails! I was absolutely humiliated. The whole time he was cooing and talking like an idiot baby to me. He was so happy because he said it was the first time that he was not only able to successfully hold me, but cut my nails instead of taking me to the vet to get it done. He said it was a 'bonding' experience. Well, I don't care why he did it, I am never talking to him again.

Thanks for the compliments on my butt, I work out.




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

You know what Thumps, it was for your own good, now shut up or I am gonna cancel your Internet Account!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 21, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> You know what Thumps, it was for your own good, now shut upor I am gonna cancel your Internet Account!


Can someone tell him that I am not talking to him.




LT


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 22, 2007)

Tumpie Rabbit he's not talking to you!...I can'tbelive you actually did that to the most handsome rabbit in theworld:inlove:....oh and I can't agree more with Snuggys mom andminilops-Lord Thumper your but is very cute....
Brandy(Kala's Master.....)



*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You knowwhat Thumps, it was for your own good, now shut up or I am gonna cancelyour Internet Account!
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aw, poor Thumps! Trust me, though -you don't want your nails to get long. Have you ever seenthat lady in the Guiness book of world records with the longfingernails? It's really disgusting.:disgust

One time, I missed Snuggy's dew claw and it started curling.If I hadn't noticed, it would have grown back into her foot and causedher a lot of pain. 

Jim's a good bunny dad!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 23, 2007)

See you ungrateful ball of fur?? I AM a goodbunny dad, she just said it! I don't know what your problem is Thumpie, you just got a terrible attitude. After all I've done for you, I put you through bunny college, paid for your sex change operation and now this is the thanks I get. If you find your hay out on the front lawn tomorrow don't be surprised! Ingrate :X


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 23, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> See you ungrateful ball of fur?? I AM a good bunny dad, shejust said it! I don't knwo what your problem is Thumpie, you just got aterrible attitude. After all I've done for you, I put you through bunnycollege, paid for your sex change operation and now this is the thanksI get. If you find your hay out on the front lawn tomorrow don't besurprised! Ingrate :X


Your all talk you bunny hating punk! Talk about me being a loser, who is the one that let's a 7 pound rat rule his life. Not me that's who. Get a social life and stay out of my bunny business, I want my own life. Don't make me call that huge Flemish Giant friend I have to come over and kick your a$$!!





LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 23, 2007)

That's it, no more royal treatment for King Gratitude. I've had it.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 23, 2007)

Remember that 60's show I dream of genie, well I dream of Snuggy. I dream of a better life without that nasty SOB rabbit I have.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

*falls over laughing*

This is one my top three blogs. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 24, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *falls over laughing*
> 
> This is one my top three blogs.
> 
> Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


Thank you, I'll be here all week. Please try the lasagna, and youth group is tomorrow at noon folks! Goodnight!!






LT


----------



## missyscove (Mar 24, 2007)

Thumper, will you come visit me in California? Or at least my blog?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 24, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Thumper, will you come visit me in California? Orat least my blog?



Where in California does your blog live? How much rent does a blog have to pay to get a decent place in CA?




LT


----------



## missyscove (Mar 25, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thumper,will you come visit me in California? Or at least myblog?
> ...


Blogs are free on here. It would be free for you to visit myblog. You're slave would have to pay for you to get to CA.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16067&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Lord Thumper,

I wanted to let you know Bree was adopted. She said bye. 



Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Luck Bree! Keep on fighting for the cause! 

Thought you guys would want to see a low resolution of the picture I made up for the Zoo Crew, I can do this stuff in my sleep.

BTW, I am still not talking to "He of Whom I Do Not Speak" 

Also most of my time is being spent on designing a Genie picture of mytrue love Snuggles, and I am writing her a love poem as we speak.




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

*falls over*


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

That is really something! You better cut thatout or you will be drowning in requests for more. Hint Hint! But Ithink you might want to edit just a tad. I hope you don't mind mementioning it, but there is no Elvis or Bo.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 27, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> That is really something! You better cut that out or youwill be drowning in requests for more. Hint Hint! But I think you mightwant to edit just a tad. I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, butthere is no Elvis or Bo.


Who's Elvis and Bo? Thumper just took whatever pics she senthim and cut them out, if there are a couple more to add I don't think Thumper would mind that much. And if he does I always have that car battery with jumper cables hooked up to it to convince him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Heh I was so tired it didn't hit me. 

Bo






Elvis


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great Thread!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 27, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> *binkies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That isreally something! You better cut that out or you will be drowning inrequests for more. Hint Hint! But I think you might want to edit just atad. I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, but there is no Elvis orBo.
> ...



Great! Thanks for volunteering me to do extra work!! Actually, toqualify as "work" I would have to be getting PAID for it! Duh!!! Idon't see any benjamins in my pocket! So what if I don't have a pocket,that's not the point!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 27, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Great! Thanks for volunteering me to do extra work!!Actually, to qualify as "work" I would have to be getting PAID for it!Duh!!! I don't see any benjamins in my pocket! So what if I don't havea pocket, that's not the point!


Let me see, where did I put that rat poison again?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 27, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Great!Thanks for volunteering me to do extra work!! Actually, to qualify as"work" I would have to be getting PAID for it! Duh!!! I don't see anybenjamins in my pocket! So what if I don't have a pocket, that's notthe point!
> ...


Someone tell LOSER that I am not scared of him and he only exists because I allow it. Hmmmph!




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 27, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Someone tell LOSER that I am not scared of him and he onlyexists because I allow it. Hmmmph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you cut a rabbit's nails you look for the red line and cut into it right?? Thumper! Come here boy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

Tumpie Leave Lord Thumper alone.


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Also most of my time is being spent on designing a Geniepicture of my true love Snuggles, and I am writing her a love poem aswe speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrsthumper:

Make me pretty, baby. 

Wait, what am I saying? It's impossible for me to be anything but beautiful. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see the photo and poem, Thumps. I'mliking this romantic side of you. It's much better than whenyou called me a fat chick.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 28, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> Make me pretty, baby.
> 
> Wait, what am I saying? It's impossible for me to be anything but beautiful.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see the photo and poem, Thumps. I'mliking this romantic side of you. It's much better than whenyou called me a fat chick.


I never called you a fat chick Mrs. Paranoia, I just said that you havea nice "personality". Hey did you know my cousin used to be the realEaster Bunny?




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 28, 2007)

I was wondering, are carrots a good conductor of electricity? How about Hay?


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm laughing and scared all at the same time! Great blog!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord_Thumper* wrote:*


> Snuggy* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm likingthis romantic side of you. It's much better than when youcalled me a fat chick.
> ...



*Oh, so I suppose Jim (sorry, "he of whom you do not speak") made all this up?*

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Snuggy is not really Thumper's Type. He likes his women a littleummm skinnier.





> Thumps wanted me to tell youthat Snuggy has a really nice personality, and he understands that shejust has a weight problem, she can't wait to EAT! Yeah shehas a gland problem, there's too much fat on them! Ok, we'llstop, we'll stop. Thumper is rolling on the floor laughing,what a conceded SOB he is.





> Thumper saidhe'dgo out withSnuggy if he was drunk.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 28, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> *Oh, so I suppose Jim (sorry, "he of whom you do not speak") made all this up?*



To Whom it May Concern,

I have retained legal council and all further correspondence regarding what i have said , and what Thumper has said regarding Snuggy , should be directed to my attorney from this point on, especially if it has to do with how fat Snuggles is. Any thing claiming that I said Snuggy was "plump" is false information planted by the government in a conspiracy to hold a good bunny down! Thumper was in Vietnam with the Bunny Beretsand since then the CIA has been trying to frame him for crimes to get him sent to jail where is secrets would be stored away forever! Thumper even has a piece of the spaceship that landed in Roswell, and guess what..remember when JFK was assasinated? Remember when people said they saw a second man on the grassy knoll? That was Thumper! He got away by digging under the ground and over to the Book Suppository (ArseBuilding).

All this makes sense doesn't it? If I am losing anyone please speak now or forever hold your pee pee.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

Perfect Sense. Connor wants to be your legal council.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 28, 2007)

I told Snuggy to chill out. 

She tends to hold a grudge longer than most, but this is toomuch! I think Thumper is trying to make nice and she needs tolet it go.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm laughing as i read this, and now my boyfriend thinks i'm nuts laughing to myself!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 29, 2007)

hahahahahahahahah
Bangbang said if Snuggy wants legal advice she can't but she has her back


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

does thumper know who shot jr?

wow - that bunny is something else. :bunnydance:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my love poem from Thumper to Snuggles.Please respect my feelings for her and not make fun of me (or I'll haveyou killed!). Thank you.

Snuggles,

Your eyes remind me of a warm summer's day,
I think of you every time I eat my hay.
Your gaze is like a flowerwhispering in the sun,
I would love to chase you around my run.
Your cage reminds me of Fort Knox,
I am dying to show you my litterbox.
Maybe we can be together sometime soon,
And then I can mount you from morning 'til noon.

Love Always,

Lord Alowiscious Thumper III

P.S. I hope this isn't too forward, is it?




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 30, 2007)

Jees, Thumps. You really have a touch of Hemingway in you huh?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 30, 2007)

lol:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Here is my love poem from Thumper to Snuggles. Pleaserespect my feelings for her and not make fun of me (or I'll have youkilled!). Thank you.
> 
> Snuggles,
> 
> ...


That is a freakin gag! I LOL'D!!:laugh:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

Buhh...buh....:thud::faint:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Here is my love poem from Thumper to Snuggles. Pleaserespect my feelings for her and not make fun of me (or I'll have youkilled!). Thank you.
> 
> Snuggles,
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

How romantic:hearts


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 30, 2007)

Hee hee - I needed that. 

Thumps, Snuggy was banned from the computer after that nasty post sheleft for you. I guess I can make an exception and let her onlater to read your love poem. 

I'm sure you will have her heart after this.


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 30, 2007)

This blog totally rocks!!
Reading it seriously made my day.

:roflmao:


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, dear, sweet Thumper. No one ever wrote poetry for me before. 

:inlove:

All is forgiven....


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 31, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> Oh, dear, sweet Thumper. No one ever wrote poetryfor me before.
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> All is forgiven....



Thank you Snuggle Butt, you are the greatest. I would have added another verse to the poem but there was only a couple things that rhymed with "nantucket" and I don't think you would have appreciated them very much. I am thinking about writing a rap song for you, to showy ou the "street" in me.

Maybe I would call myself The Notorious T.H.U.M.P.





LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 31, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Maybe I would call myself The Notorious T.H.U.M.P.



Why don't you just call yourself the Big Fat I.D.I.O.T. 

That name has a certain ring of truth to it for some reason. Listen can I ask you guys a question. If I am standing in a puddle of water and I have one hand on a 12v battery and the other on Thumper does he get shocked? Please answer me ASAP, it's a matter of hays & carrots.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 31, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Why don't you just call yourself the Big Fat I.D.I.O.T.
> 
> That name has a certain ring of truth to it for some reason. Listen canI ask you guys a question. If I am standing in a puddle of water and Ihave one hand on a 12v battery and the other on Thumper does he getshocked? Please answer me ASAP, it's a matter of hays &amp; carrots.


I'M an IDIOT?? Yeah who is the one arguing online with a bunnyrabbit??!! Let me tell you when me and my fellow rabbits get together the last thing we want to talk about is you pain in the a$$ humans! What do you do on your free time? Talk about ME! Ha, what a loser! Your so stupid I heard you got stabbed in a drive-by! I also heard that you got fired from the M&M Factory for throwing away all the W's !!

I'm out, word to your mama!




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> I would have added another verse to the poem but there wasonly a couple things that rhymed with "nantucket" and I don't think youwould have appreciated them very much. I am thinking about writing arap song for you, to show you the "street" in me.
> 
> Maybe I would call myself The Notorious T.H.U.M.P.
> 
> ...


Ooh - you're a BAD boy, Thumper! I'm a good girl, but I kind of like it! 

:bunnieskiss


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 6, 2007)

You guys are gonna laugh til you drop, you'llnever believe what I did. Jim left the door to his computer room openand I snuck in without him noticing, then he went to the bathroom.That's when I jumped at the chance to get behind his desk where all thewires are. I chewed the mouse wire, the mouse extension wire, thekeyboard wire, the keyboard extension wire, all the speaker cables, thenetwork cable, printer cables, monitor cables. Jim had to replaceeverything, boy was he shocked. Do you think that was mean?




LT


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Lord Thumper, that wasn't very nice what if Jimputs you in your cage as punishment and forgets about you for a longtime? 

All that money that he spent on new cords he could have bought youEaster presents, I bet he doesn't buy you any now.

You could have gotten a real bad shock too and burnt your beautiful white fur we wouldn't want that to happen.

You better go give your Jim lots of kisses and apologize ASAP.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey all, if anyone is interested I am givingaway a white lop bunny rabbit. It is only 2 years old, he has severebruising on his side and he can't really walk that straight. Also, heis fat and lazy. Oh and likes to chew things with a retail value of$50.00 or more. If you're interested let me know and I will ship him toyou FedEx.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 6, 2007)

Funny, real funny.




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not laughing, you waste of fur.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Whatdid you get into now Lord Thumper?


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 6, 2007)

Hee hee - go Thumper!

I do the same thing every chance I get! One time I chewed ONEcord and it was worth $100 alone! I hit the jackpot on thatone. 

I chewed the speaker wires three times before mom put up some kind offence around her desk. Now I can't reach any of thecords. Oh well, there's always the carpet. It's funto dig up and makes them just as mad. 

Poop in Jim's shoes if he leaves them lying around. That'll make him scream!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 9, 2007)

Me and Tumps are talking again, it is waterunder the cage, I mean bridge. No use crying over spilled pellets, Imean milk. One rabbit in the cage is worth 2 in the litter box, I meanbush. And as you know, Hay heals all wounds, I mean time. What the hellwas I saying in the first place anywho?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, this is a tough crowd. To think I used to own this place, hmmph?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2007)

So what exactly was chewed?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 11, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Man, this is a tough crowd. To think I used to own thisplace, hmmph?


Oh, sorry, let mereplace the chirping cricketssound with this:

:roflmao:

I was just too lazy to respond earlier.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 12, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So what exactly was chewed?


Pretty much every wire going from the computer to the correspondingpart. I can replace wires though, I can't replace Tumpie, and that isall that matters (what bullsh**)


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 12, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I was just too lazy to respond earlier.


Laziness as an excuse? Just like Thumps, you two have alot in common.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2007)

*TumpieRabbitwrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sowhat exactly was chewed?
> ...





:shock:Sheesh. I was upset about one laptop cord. Than again that may be cause I got zapped and electrocuted.

It made me ill.:vomit:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 13, 2007)

This is embarrassing, I can't believe he ismaking me ask this. Well, here it goes. Listen Thumper wanted me to askif anyone has any pictures of Snuggy dressed in lingerie (he pronouncesit "ling-array"). I know it is stupid and I am really embarrassed aboutit. He said if you don't he'll also settle for pics of her on theTrampoline. 

Also did you hear, many rabbits are getting laid off for the Easter Bunny position. They are gonna form a union.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, I will accept trampoline pics but I want the lingerie ones ABOVE ALL ELSE!





LT


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 16, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Thumper wanted me to ask if anyone has any pictures ofSnuggy dressed in lingerie. He said if you don't he'll also settle forpics of her on the Trampoline.



Sorry, Thumps, no trampoline pics, but here's one from my Victoria's Secret "Angels" photo shoot:






I rocked those wings WAY better than any of those scrawny models.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 16, 2007)

omg that is has to be the cuties picture of snuggy! LOL


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG that is SOOOO funny, the "Angels" shoot, Iactually remember that shoot. I love the giant foot that Snuggy has,looks like Flinstone feet!! I am laughing out loud right now. 

ullhair:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 16, 2007)

It's so funny, when I pet Tumpie now after about20 seconds he starts buzzing because I massage his jaw muscles when Ipet him lol. He just sits there buzzing like an electric razor.Aaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 16, 2007)

Snuggy, please don't take this the wrong way,but I like it when my women are less, um, "forward" should I say. Doyou have to make it so obvious that you want me? Can't you play alittle hard to get or something? You aren't really that desperate areyou?




LT


And Jim, I DO NOT BUZZ!! You embarass me so **** much on this stupidboard. Does the whole world have to know about our family secrets. Idon't like to air out my litterbox in public!


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> Snuggy, please don't take this the wrong way, but I like itwhen my women are less, um, "forward" should I say. Do you have to makeit so obvious that you want me? Can't you play a little hard to get orsomething? You aren't really that desperate are you?


I'm done with you, Thumps. You're all over theplace. I was just playing along with your sleazy littlegame. It's not like I posed NUDE or anything. Okay,I guess _technically_, I WAS nude, but it's okay forrabbits!

We could have been good together, but now, I guess we'll never know....


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 16, 2007)

thats ok thumpy's loss is snoopys gain!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 17, 2007)

That's better Sniffles, I like a little attitude in my cowgirls!!




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

Thumper SHUT UP! By the way, I love Snuggy'sface in that pic. Priceless if I may say so myself. May I? Cause if Ican't then I won't and if I won't then I musn't. Whatever.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

Did I say I love Snuggy today? Cause if not, then ....well... I do.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

It's 10 Oclock. Do you know where your Snuggy is?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

In Snuggy We Trust.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

Carpe DeRabbitum

Seize the Snuggy.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

1-800-MATTRES

Leave off the last S for Snuggy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> That's better Sniffles, I like a little attitude in my cowgirls!!


I'll bet Snoopy wouldget my name right.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> I love Snuggy's face in that pic. Priceless if I may say somyself.





> Did I say I love Snuggy today? Cause if not,then ....well... I do.





> It's 10 Oclock. Do you know whereyour Snuggy is?





> In Snuggy We Trust.





> CarpeDeRabbitum
> 
> Seize the Snuggy.


Okay, I'm officially scared.

Did I say I live in Tennessee? Because I don't. Ilive in Alaska, I mean Beijing, I mean Australia, no Greece, yeah,Greece.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> It's so funny, when I pet Tumpie now after about 20 secondshe starts buzzing because I massage his jaw muscles when I pet him lol.He just sits there buzzing like an electric razor.Aaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!


Aww, he's tooth-purring for you. Isn't it the greatest?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 17, 2007)

Snuggys Mom* wrote: *


> Aww, he's tooth-purring for you. Isn't *it* the greatest?


Correction: Isn't *HE *the greatest! 

Get it right sista!





LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 17, 2007)

You live in Beijing? I should send Thumper there. I bet he would be real popular at the restaurants. I could see the menu now:




FRIED RABBIT (ON ASTICK)..............................................................$13.95


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 17, 2007)

How is that funny?? I don't get it. What is so comical about someone cooking me and eating me? I think I am gonna go cry now.




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

*Come here to me. I will treat you right. *

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> How is that funny?? I don't get it. What is so comical aboutsomeone cooking me and eating me? I think I am gonna go cry now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Lord Thumper, I am theMommie offour Beautiful/Handsome Bunnies, all white of course. I thinkyou should come and live with me and my Bunnies you would fit inperfectly. None of us will insult you at all, we all thinkyou are very handsome bunny.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> SnuggysMom* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww, he's tooth-purring for you. Isn't *it* the greatest?
> ...


Of course we all know you're the greatest, Thumps! :bow

I was just congratulating your slave on getting something right!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 21, 2007)

You think I am gonna leave here?? No way, thefood is great, I have no bedtime or timeouts. I get my ownpet/toy/owner to play with for amusement. I have fresh produce on tap,unlimited amounts of fresh Oxbow Timothy hay, and don't forget that Ihave my own computer (with an internet account as well). I get to talkto chicks (girls, not birds) all the time on the computer (Snuggy). Ihave a manicure and a peticure every 2 or 3 weeks. My cage is huge andhas an apartment/guest bedroom attached to it. The only down side isthat I have to put up with Jim and his antics. OK, yes, that is a VERYbig downside, BUT I am learning to coexist on a somewhat marginalpeaceful level with that jackass, oops I mean Jim, sorry.

Now tell me, you think I could get these type of accomodations at anyof your people's houses? I doubt it, I shall continue to rule with aniron pawhere well into my old age.

Always your Majesty,




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 26, 2007)

I get the feeling I am alienating everyone, are my instincts correct?? Guys?? Hello?

(crickets) (crickets) 




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

HEY! How are you guys? I want you guys to consider another bun. Think about it. LT someone to help you boss the slave around. 

Jim I think you would give another bun the best home possible.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, Thumps needs a girlfriend! (No, Snuggy can not come to live with you)

Get him a real girlfriend. Snuggy will understand.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah it's funny you guys say that, my sistersfriend stopped over with a baby bunny they just got. They wanted to seeif Thumper would like her. Well, of course Thumper turned to Mr.Mushpot, licking and grooming the little baby like he was a new Dad orsomething. Man I tell you, baby bunnies should be illegal, they arejust too **** cute. It just tears at your heart strings for god's sakes.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Apr 27, 2007)

Snuggy, does this mean that Me and You are outof the question now?? Thanks alot, you just broke my heart (again) anddon't give me that Nice Guy bulls%%it.




LT


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thumps, don't listen to my mom. She'sjust trying to break us up. I'd leave now and run into yourarms, I mean paws, if I only knew how to get there.

Can you send someone for me please? Your dad really likes meand wants me to come to live with you. I'll mail you theextra door key. The slaves go to sleep at 11:00 everynight.They wouldn't even know until the nextmorning.I'd be longgone. 

Shhh....mum's the word - gotta go, my mom's coming. 

Love, 

Snuggy


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 27, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Yeah it's funny you guys say that, my sisters friend stoppedover with a baby bunny they just got. They wanted to see if Thumperwould like her. Well, of course Thumper turned to Mr. Mushpot, lickingand grooming the little baby like he was a new Dad or something. Man Itell you, baby bunnies should be illegal, they are just too darn cute.It just tears at your heart strings for god's sakes.




awwww that is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a bigsweetheart!!! I always wished Bangbang would have that sort of responceto another rabbit, but instead she's a big mean bully :X


----------



## TumpieRabbit (May 1, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote:*


> awwww that is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What a big sweetheart!!!


Thank you so much! Wait, you are talking about me right? Not Thumpoer, right?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (May 5, 2007)

Anybody here?? Is this mik on??


----------



## ChandieLee (May 5, 2007)

^_^

And how are you and Lord Thumper doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2007)

Yes how is he?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (May 6, 2007)

Well, since you are dying to know )) me andthe King are doing great. Thumper has put on about 40 pounds since ourlast Weight Wathcers meeting. So now he is doing Thai-Bunny. It's kindof like Thai-Bo except it's for bunnies. He hasn't lost a pound but Igotta say he looks really cool when he does those drop kicks!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 6, 2007)

^_^ Kung- Fu Bunny.

Awesome.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (May 8, 2007)

I love your avatar the bouncing blue bunny playing guitar. It is really funny.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (May 8, 2007)

I think it is stupid, why the hell would a bunny play a guitar? You humans are really dimented you know that?





LT


----------



## ChandieLee (May 8, 2007)

Why thankyou TumpieRabbit. ^_^ I think it's funny too.

Lord Thumper, are you alway so grumpy? I think you need a hug.
:hug:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 25, 2007)

First things first, I have a few bones to pick with everyone. For one, where has my blog been for the last 2 weeks for god's sake? Do you have any idea what a panic state I have been in without my blog to rip on people and other bunnies?? You admin people should be ashamed of yourselves! Secondly, where the hell is everybody??? And last but not least....where the hell is everybody????




LT


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 26, 2007)

OK, I am not mad anymore. I just would liek some friends to talk to please.

Anyone?




LT


----------



## Loki (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, Thumper!


I just snuck out to take a peek at the new site. I saw your post and just thought I'd say


What's up?


Loki


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Lord Thumper, I am a SWB that means Single White Bunny.My name is Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax" you see I have a title too.I have a true love on this forum (Mr Tumnus) but he's taken by a bunny named Lucy and his Mommie won't let him come to visit me. I see that yourDad is selling you maybe my Mommie can buy you and you can come live with me. 

I think you are very Handsome Lord Thumper, so whenever you want to come up to Canada you are most welcome. Here's a picture of me you can get your Daddy to print it and put it in your cage so you can look at me all the time.

Hugs & Kisses 

Daisy Mae


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Loki, you have a really cool looking mug on you don't you? I think you may be the king of disapprovals, no?


----------



## Loki (Jun 28, 2007)

*You are very right. I disapprove of almost everything that Mom does. For example, this week she is renovating her room and her parents room. She had the UNBELIEVABLE NERVE to move us to the living room. I do not like the living room at all because that means we can't come out all day like I'm used to. Needless to say Lily and I have been giving her the bunny butt every time she comes by to talk to us. I managed to get some bathroom time earlier, but Lily can't come out because she hides behind the tub and Mom can't get her out. I disapprove of Lily all the time too. She tries to steal my carrots and I have to thump at her REPEATEDLY so she will back up off my food. 

*sigh* My life is so hard sometimes. I wish Mom would just give me her room, but I doubt that will happen. She is very selfish.


Loki


TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Loki, you have a really cool looking mug on you don't you? I think you may be the king of disapprovals, no?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*The King and The Dutchess wrote: *


>



Daisy Mae, is that really you or is it a stuffed bunny? It's hard to tell because you're so perfect and beautiful!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 28, 2007)

*The King and The Dutchess wrote: *


> I see that yourDad is selling you maybe my Mommie can buy you and you can come live with me. I think you are very Handsome Lord Thumper, so whenever you want to come up to Canada you are most welcome. Here's a picture of me you can get your Daddy to print it and put it in your cage so you can look at me all the time.



Daisy Mae,

Thank you so much for the wonderful compliments, you are a very pretty young lady. I think I have a crush on you now. I am sorta dating Snuggy but her butt is getting HUGE, it is even bigger than mine now. To be honest I just don't feel that spark that we once had, I don't know, maybe if she lost like 2 or 300 hundred pounds I might be more inclined to keep the relationship going. Anyway, that is a cool hairstyle you have there, I have to ask are you part chicken or rooster? Either way it's cool with me, I mean I love KFC so I don't see how that would be any different. As for me being for sale, I am not really for sale, Jim just put that sign on me to make my self-esteem go down. But I come and go as I please anyway, so don't worry I don't have a kerfew, and I can get the car on Firday nights. Talk to you soon Maisy Dae.






LT


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Snuggys Mom, yes that really me and thank you for the nice compliment. MyMommie put the pink bow in my fur she saysthe colour matches my ears. Here's a picture of me with some of my stuffed bunnies can you find me? BTW how's Snuggy doing?






Daisy Mae


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Lord Thumper, it's me Daisy Mae again, thanks for your reply. I was getting a little worried that you didn't like me because you took so long to answer my message to you. 

Thanks for thinking I'm pretty, my Mommie and Daddy tell me that all the time. I'm all bunny no chicken in me I'm not afraid of any bunny or anything. You shouldn't eat that KFC it's bad for your heart, Mommie and Daddy eat it sometimes but I don't I have to watch my girlie figure. Actually I'd like it if you watched my Girlie figure too.
'
You shouldn't say Snuggys butt is getting bigger or she may come and sit on you and hurt you. Snuggy is just big boned, she's like my brother and sister Wilbur & Jackie they are big boned too.

I'm not doing anything this Friday night and it's a long weekend here in Canada so you should take the car and come visit me. Mommie can make you a hat so you can wear it out on our date.

Talk to you soon LT.

Hugs and Kisses

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"


----------



## Snuggy (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I am sorta dating Snuggy but her butt is getting HUGE, it is even bigger than mine now. To be honest I just don't feel that spark that we once had, I don't know, maybe if she lost like 2 or 300 hundred pounds I might be more inclined to keep the relationship going.


That's it! You can kiss my big fat :bunnybutt:, Thumper!

You're a lousy boyfriend anyway! Daisy Mae, you want him? You can have him! Good riddance! 

I got a new man in my life, anyway. He's big and tough and he's coming to kick your butt, Thumps! Southernbucks don't play. Jim better have the vet on speed dial.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 29, 2007)

O_O

Goodness Thumper. You're quite the popular one, huh?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 30, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> That's it! You can kiss my big fat :bunnybutt:, Thumper!
> 
> You're a lousy boyfriend anyway! Daisy Mae, you want him? You can have him! Good riddance!



What do you expect Snuggy? You don't hang out with me anymore, you give me the silent treatment every time we hang out, you don't even call me anymore, and don't give me that lame excuse about not being able to speak or speak english, that's a load of bull.

I have feelings and needs too Snuggy, you are much too interested in where your next piece of cilantro is coming from, I just can't live on the edge like that anymore, I am getting old and I want to settle down soon, maybe in a nice spacy vegetable garden along with some little Thumpers running around. You can understand that right?




LT


----------



## Snuggy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I want to settle down soon, maybe in a nice spacy vegetable garden along with some little Thumpers running around. You can understand that right?


You hurt me, Thumper. You cut me deep. 

You *knew* I couldn't have kits when you met me. That is so unfair. 

I want you to be happy, Thumps, so go, live your life. I'll be fine.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Jun 30, 2007)

Aw Snuggy...I love a big woman. I find that as a flemish...it gives me more to snuggle with. You can always move to Texas...

The only thing is...I find it hard to be a "one-doe" buck. It isn't that I want to start a family with everyone...it is just....I like to snuggle with lots of does....I like to be friends with every bun....know what I mean?

Anyway hon...there's always space for you here....even if we have to tell Miss Bea to move over a bit.*

The BunFather

Snuggy wrote: *


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want to settle down soon, maybe in a nice spacy vegetable garden along with some little Thumpers running around. You can understand that right?
> ...


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Jun 30, 2007)

That's ok LT...your head is still bigger than her butt....so things are fine. But you needn't worry about Snuggy as I'm more than willing to have her come live here if she wants....

Oh - and about going to Canada....you might need a passport...so you might want to get that in order. I'd use the same guy who did the fake IDs of me...they looked pretty darn good!

:shock:*

The BunFather

Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> I am sorta dating Snuggy but her butt is getting HUGE, it is even bigger than mine now. To be honest I just don't feel that spark that we once had, I don't know, maybe if she lost like 2 or 300 hundred pounds I might be more inclined to keep the relationship going.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 1, 2007)

Look Dogfather, you only pick on me because you know you can beat me up so I have to take it or get lumped, so does that make you a better bunny than me, think not. Think you can handle all 300 pounds of Snuggy? Good luck, just a piece of advice...don't get between her and her craisins or you'll know what pancakes feel like I can promise you! 

And BTW,....CANADA???? Why would I want to go to Canada? I don't play hockey. I didn't think anyone actually went to Canada on purpose, just that they were born there and had no say in the matter.

I can't get any satisfaction in the lower 48.




LT


----------



## Snuggy (Jul 1, 2007)

The BUNFATHER* wrote: *


> Aw Snuggy...I love a big woman. I find that as a flemish...it gives me more to snuggle with. You can always move to Texas...


Thanks for the kind words, Tiny. My mom TOLD me to stay away from that Yankee, but I didn't listen. I'm sticking to Southern bucks from now on. They know how to treat a lady.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 1, 2007)

Here are some pics of Thumper eating out of his hay box, I know they aren't the greatest poses but Thumps is reall tough to get pictures of, as soon as he sees the camera he heads for the hills.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh is he handsome. I really would love more pics of that gorgeous hunk.


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, puh-freakin'-lease! How many pictures of you feeding your fat head does your owner think we need to see?

By the way, I sure am glad this board is back up. I've missed dishing out the verbal abuse to you, Bored Thumper.

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 2, 2007)

Please, Gingivere, try to be nice to LT. He may have a big head, but his ego bruises as easily as that of any bunny.

Sorry, TumpieRabbit & LT, Gingivere has been a bear without the RO boards. All she did was thump the computer keyboard every time she would try to log on and get the error message. She was a little put out about not getting an email that things were rolling again. And of course since the last month of posts was "lost in cyberspace" she's grown increasingly agitated...that was when she had joined RO. She's distraught that she's lost the record of all the verbal sparring she and LT did.

But she's a tough gal, she'll get over it.

Once, again, I apologize for her rude words. You are quite handsome, LT. Perhaps you'd like to visit Gingi and the gang at their "Bunnicula's Castle" blog. We'd love to have you stop in and read.

Mary Ellen


----------



## Pipkin (Jul 2, 2007)

Egads, Ward Tumpah! It's dangrus eating your hay out of a fan. Be cafuw! Don't wanna woose you tongue on a bwade.

Your fwiend,

Pipkin


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, sorry LT can't talk right now, he is "grounded". He was a little nasty to his new bonded-bride-to-be this afternoon, nothing a blow torch and some solder can't take c are of  

I have to laugh at the fan joke though, I admit that was pretty funny lol!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 2, 2007)

LT has a live in now? Wow! That guy sure has a way with women.

So what did he do to her?

Do be careful. That little lisp the Pipkin talks with...all due to the lip laceration that Gingivere gave him the first 10 minutes he was in the house. Hanging lip, blood, and many stitches later...he's still cute, but he sure doesn't spend time with Gingi any more!


----------



## Pipkin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ward Tumpah!

You dere?

I's worried bout you. That fan scawes me! Mommy sez you haves a wife now. Emmawine twies to be my wife...but she can't boss me around.

Wew, actuey she can.

Women! Can't live wiv 'em...can't live wiv 'em. :humour:

Your fwiend,

Pipkin


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 3, 2007)

*Pipkin wrote: *


> I's worried bout you. That fan scawes me!




Fan, schmann, you twit! If I were there, I'd plug it in and turn it to high speed.

Really, Mr. Dumper, you should talk to your owner about letting the moths out of his wallet and buying you a $5 hay rack.

The humans here are annoying, but at leas they know how to treat royalty!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, first of all Pumpkin and Gingerbread, how DARE you insult my method of eating hay. Only low class PEASANTS eat their hay out of a rack like a good little trained rabbit, I have my hay DELIVERED in a fan box down on the floor with a flap cut out of it. Jim has tried the rack and every other way but he finally understood and got the drift. And Pumpkins, I take the fan OUT of the box before I eat the hay you twit!

I have to admit, even though Mr Pipps, Guineauvere and Dumbasscula are annoying, you guys are pretty cute, adorable even, do you guys have blogs??




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 5, 2007)

Thumper and Francesca are getting along great, the bonding sessions have progressed nicely, Tumps even licked her today for about 6 minutes straight and then they snuggled up in a ball and slept for a little, here are some pics from the day of the adoption when they were on the counter for pics:
















Cute huh?


----------



## Emmaline (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello Francesca!

Welcome to RO. You are a gorgeous bunny, and Lord Thumper is lucky to have someone so beautiful in his life. I hope he is treating you well. Just let him know who is in charge (you, of course) and things will go perfectly.

As soon as you get the chance, you must register for RO under your own user name. Then, when your human is not looking, you can visit our Bunnicula's Castle blog and we can talk girl-bunny stuff. I'll be looking for more news about you soon.

Your pal,

Emmaline


----------



## Emmaline (Jul 5, 2007)

P.S.

Your coloring is PERFECT! :bunny17:


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay, look here, Frannie...

Lord Dumpbutt thinks he is royalty, but that's just a sick lie that his owner has told him so that he will use a litter pan. Whatever you do, DO NOT let him convince you that he is anything more than a little fuzzball with a twitchy nose.

If you've got any brains to go with that beauty, you'll thump him on his fat white head!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Pipkin (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Fwanchezza,

I finks you aw a hottie. But don't tew Emmawine I sez so...see wiw fump me good if she knows I am wookin at your pikker.

Your fwiend,

Pipkin


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, Jim, all kidding aside, Thumper has got to be one of the most beautiful rabbits I've ever seen. (I've had a thing for blue-eyed white bucks ever since Apollo)

Thumper is justgorgeous. I love his eyes. He really does have a certain "regalness" about him. 

I'm gladhe is being nicer to Francesca. She is a pretty little girl.Sounds like things are going wellwith the bonding. I'm almost ready to start with Snuggs and Cooper. Maybe you can share your tricks with me.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim,

Just thinking that the subtitle of your blog "one bunny, one owner, one blog" might have to change...

Of course, LT probably still thinks there's only one bunny...

This is one sticky situation you've gotten yourself into :nope:

Bunnicula (aka Mary Ellen)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Cute huh?



Ummmmm, YEAH!!! Let us know if you want to rename your blog. 

Any updates? More pics?:stikpoke


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 8, 2007)

Emma, I am glad you like my girlfriend's coloring. Personally I like my girls black & white and let's just say rotund. You think it is just a coincidence that she sort of looks like Snuggy (of course there is only one Snuggy)? 

But I gotta tell ya, that Frannie she is a good woman. She has the looks, the brains. She does this thing with her tail that you wouldn't bel...well you understand. She cooks a mean carrot cake, also that kale and cilantro salad is pretty good too. I gotta tell you though, I am so **** sick of vegetables though, that's all we ever eat for pete's sake! Carrots, hay, dandelions, kale, parsley,celery,romaine, basil, and on and on. Can't a guy get a friggin burger once in a while?? Jim says we are herbivores and that's why we eat all this crap, what the hell is a herbivore?? I thought I was a bunny? Man, me and Franny are saving up and we are moving out of Jim's house the second we have enough. I have some friends out west that will help us out. 

Gunieau and Pippsmear I think you two need a psychiatrist, Pippsmear I have heard of people having a lisp but who the hell types with a lisp????? Do you have an HMO?




LT


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Gunieau and Pippsmear I think you two need a psychiatrist, Pippsmear I have heard of people having a lisp but who the hell types with a lisp????? Do you have an HMO?


HAHA-"Pippsmear", that's classic!!! Haahaaahaaaaa


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

Mary Ellen, I think you are right about the description...maybe. After all it is LT's blog. Frannie is probably gonna have her own as soon as I can make a pseudo identity ... I mean account for her 

I don't know, that is a good question I am gonna sleep on that one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

I know you can come up with a really funny name for your blog now too!:biggrin2: You crack me up, what's your msn addy?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Oh, Jim, all kidding aside, Thumper has got to be one of the most beautiful rabbits I've ever seen.




Laura who are you kidding, you are only saying that because YOU have Snuggy, anyone with a Snuggy wouldn't mind complimenting other bunnies! In all seriousness though, thank you, and I fell in love with Snuggy after seeing that video of her chasing you around the living room for the craisin, the really adorable part about it was that she would run a little and then give up, just like a lazy bunny! Then you would have to call her again, Thumper is the same way, I call him from the frig for a carrot, I open the crisper and he runs up to it, if I fiddle with the bag too long he walks away, absolute ZERO patience.

As for the bonding, don't be fooled, I have no tricks. I just follow the rescue staff's instructions, not only because they have done it before but also because I know they have worked and seen these bunnies everyday and know the best ways to handle each specific one, for instance they told me Frannie loves to rip up cardboard and to give her some, sure enough she turned out to be a bunny shredding machine.

The bonding is going good, I am up to about an hour each night, Thumper tries to hump her alot but I don't allow it, and just tonight he started to stick his head under her body like he is trying to sniff her but he stays under there unless I pull him off, then she jumped away because it is annoying her, I am not totally positive he isn't nipping her or grooming her under there but it is a little weird, for the last 20 minutes he kept just going under her and she started to get irritated so I ended the session. Other than that they cuddle and he licks her and stuff, really cute stuff I just wish he would stop the face humping and crotch sniffing. Great guy he sounds like huh? Could you imagine if they were human, the girl's mom is like "How is that new guy your dating?" "Oh he is great Mom, if he would just stop the face humping and crotch sniffing things would go alot more smoothly at family get togethers!"


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

Did you mean to ask me Who is my MSN Daddy? Well, to be honest, I don't divulge the name of my pimp to just anyone, especially someone I met on a rabbit board!

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I know you can come up with a really funny name for your blog now too!:biggrin2: You crack me up, what's your msn addy?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually I don't use MSN, nor AOL. I usually don't have time to IM and chat because I am so busy working on the computer if I am at it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 8, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Thumper tries to hump her alot ........I just wish he would stop the face humping and crotch sniffing. Great guy he sounds like huh?


Maybe it's a Mini Lop thing. 

I gave Snuggy and Cooper a short introduction tonight in neutral territory. Cooper (now known as Sir Humps-a-lot) wouldn't leave her alone.Snuggy was being submissive, putting her head down, but he still wouldn't quit. She finally had enough of the face humping and snapped at him. I was worried he might have lost his, um, boy part, but I checked him over and he wasn'tmissing anything or bleeding. 

I put Cooper up afterthat. I didn't want to stress either of them out. This is going to be a very slow process. Cooper needs a chill pill. Snuggy did great. She's really asweet girl. I love my Snuggs. She's perfect. I seewhy you're jealous.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 8, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> The bonding is going good, I am up to about an hour each night, Thumper tries to hump her alot but I don't allow it, and just tonight he started to stick his head under her body like he is trying to sniff her but he stays under there unless I pull him off


Jim,

Seems to me like LT is just exhibiting normal bunny behavior. He and Francesca are trying to decide who is the dominant bunny. Pipkin sticks his head under Emmaline all the time (though not as far as her crotch...just he chest or tummy area). That appears to be his way to be submissive to her. Usually she just ends up scooting over and kissing him a lot. But in the beginning, she was annoyed, too...and then she would mount HIS head. That, too, is a dominance issue and really nothing sexual. Both males and females will do that to one another.

Sounds like things are going well for your two bunnies. I am glad that LT has a friend now. Looking forward to more updates and photos soon.

Mary Ellen


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 8, 2007)

Edited: Jim has the nerve to accidentally use MY account to post, you know my password Jim? How could you have possibly guessed it was CARROTS?????

*Jim* wrote:

Yes I am well aware of the whole dominance, submissive things and while I know it is probably not a sexual behavior, he sure is acting like it is, almost like he can't help himself. When I pull him off he gives me a look as if to say "Well, I can't help it, LOOK at her!"


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I have an announcment to make. I have seriously thought it over and I have talked to my parents (Jim) and also to Francesca's parents (also Jim) and I have decided to ask Frannie to marry me. I know I know it is sudden and soon but even though I have only known her a week and a half I feel like we have known each other for almost 2 weeks! I proposed to her by taking her to her favorite restaurant (litter box) and we ordered our favorite entree (hay and more hay) and I popped the question. Here is a pic of it:







And after a couple of humps and a few thumps we were on the same page and she said YES!!

Here are some more pics of our fabulous night:

Loveboids:






Here is where I tell her that for the first couple of months we have to stay with my parents in a cardboard box til I get a better job, hopefully as an Oxbow Sales Rep.:






Here Frannie ponders spending her whole life with an albino smartass rabbit:






here we are sacking out for the night:






I tell you , she is some kind of woman boy!




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 11, 2007)

Congratulations LT and Francesca you make a very beautiful couple. 

Daisy Mae asked me to ask Francesca if she could be her Maid of Honour, she can wear her pretty pink bows she also requested that you ask Mr Tumnus to be Best Man and he could wear a Tuxedo.

She was hoping that whoever performs your ceremony can also marry her and Mr Tumnus, that way Haley Mr Tumnus' Mommie won't be able to separate them and then he can come live with her up here in Canada.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Susan and Daisy Mae (and hopefully Mr Tumnus one day):bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 11, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I have seriously thought it over and I have talked to my parents (Jim) and also to Francesca's parents (also Jim)





> Here Frannie ponders spending her whole life with an albino smartass rabbit:


:roflmao: That's hilarious!

Congratulations and best wishes, LT and Frannie!

They look great together.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm heart broken, I tells ya, heart broken! :tears2:

I really though Thumper only had eyes for Snuggy, and Snuggy had eyes for Thumper! What's the world coming to when such a sweet love was so easily shattered.

My daydreams of romance on RO are no more.

I retire to my bedchambers and will take so supper tonight! Someone bring me my smelling salts!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 12, 2007)

You know what Miss Laura, Miss Snuggy Sr.? I am tired of you talking about me (and now my woman as well) like I am not in the room. It reminds me of when a young couple are talking about their aging parent that is living with them and they have to take care of, they always say when the parent is right there in front of them "What are we gonna do about Dad/Mom?" Like they can't hear them or don't exist.

And why is everything I say so **** funny?? Oh I got married, hahahah! Oh I just took a dump, hahahah! Oh, I think I stubbed my toe (paw,foot,hindleg,hock, whatever) hahahah! Why is everything I say in a conversation a cue for all you people to chime in with the 'ol "oh that was so funny, great one!" You think I wanted to be born as a Bunny???? No, I had no choice in the matter. You think I asked for this? No, think I wanna eat hay and lettuce and celery and lettuce and hay and celery and grass all **** day?? Think I wanna pee in a box while some moron hovers over me yelling "Good boy Tumpie, Good Boy Tumpie Rabbit!!" No I didn't ask for this. I just play with the carrots I was dealt , that's it. 

As for Snuggy, I will always have a place in my heart for ol Snuggs. Since I couldn't have the real deal I went out an found an imposter (pretty close too, right?). 

Fret not Minilops, someday you will find the right buck, not just the right now buck ok? And do yourself a favor, see a therapist please? Anyone who dodes over a lagomorphs relationship with such dedication and emotion has got some serious "Bunny Issues" going on in that dome of theirs. I didn't mean to offend you but, well actually I did mean to offend you, I'm sorry. Anyway, maybe you should switch to one of the Bunny soaps on the Bunny Network, maybe that one called "All My Rabbits" or even "General Rabbitry"?? 






LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 12, 2007)

Oops. Sorry, Thumper. I didn't mean to offend you. I was only trying to congratulate you on your impending nuptials. 

I guess all the wedding planning has you more than a little stressed out, huh?


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 12, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Well, I have an announcment to make. I have seriously thought it over and I have talked to my parents (Jim) and also to Francesca's parents (also Jim) and I have decided to ask Frannie to marry me. I know I know it is sudden and soon but even though I have only known her a week and a half I feel like we have known each other for almost 2 weeks! I proposed to her by taking her to her favorite restaurant (litter box) and we ordered our favorite entree (hay and more hay) and I popped the question.
> 
> And after a couple of humps and a few thumps we were on the same page and she said YES!!


Frannie Girl,

Are you sure you want to do this? You'd better think long and hard before taking the plunge. I know he seems sweet now, but it won't be long until you see what an egocentric, maniacal puff of fuzz he is. Calls himself "Lord Thumper" does he? Like he's some bunny stud or something. Hah!

You don't seem like an ordinary bunny to me. Why settle for less than you could have in life? Really...do you want to marry someone who aspires to become an Oxbow Sales Rep? Ridiculous! And he offers you a cardboard box in his parents home?

You need a man who can provide for you. I mean, for goodness sakes Frannie, this guy EATS HAY OUT OF A FAN BOX!!! And he takes you to the toilet to propose?!? :tantrum:You should be mad as hell about that one!

And why are YOU silent on this whole issue? Thump Jim a good one and make him set up your personal blog. We all want to hear YOUR side of the story.

Look, talking Queen to Princess here, THINK THIS OVER!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## MissBea (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, to her credit, it didn't take her long to get to know the true Thumper...crown and all.

I'm glad she took the time to ponder this....after all...its pretty bad when a bunny's main fan comes in a box....let me tell you!

Frannie hon - its ok if you really want to be with him. I think you already know that Thumps is a legend in his own mind....

Just remember - whenever he starts to get arrogant wtih you - you can crown him!*

Miss Bea


Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Here Frannie ponders spending her whole life with an albino smartass rabbit:
> 
> I tell you , she is some kind of woman boy!
> 
> ...


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Jul 12, 2007)

Actually LT, its more like they're not capable of taking care of themselves and need help from someone else...

Doesn't matter if they can hear them or not...and unfortunately...they do exist - it just they need help..

And sometimes...they're beyond help.*

The BunFather**

Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> You know what Miss Laura, Miss Snuggy Sr.? I am tired of you talking about me (and now my woman as well) like I am not in the room. It reminds me of when a young couple are talking about their aging parent that is living with them and they have to take care of, they always say when the parent is right there in front of them "What are we gonna do about Dad/Mom?" Like they can't hear them or don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Jul 13, 2007)

First of all, how DARE all of you talk about my husband in this manner! We aren't even married 24 hours before all of his so called "Friends" are chiming in with the "Oh are you sure about this Frannie?" and the "Um Franny, I think you are making a mistake" All of you can go to H$%#L! We are made for each other (so far) and so what if he is a little pansy and walks like a girl, and has a fat belly, and is disgusting to look at, and demands too much of everyone, and is a nasty sonofa%$Tch, and doesn't listen to me, and eats all my hay and food, and leaves the lid up on the litter box, and leaves all his dirty fur lying around, and he is a dumb lox, he is MY DUMB LOX! and don't you forget it!.

And I don't know who in the heck this little tramp "Snuggy" is, but she better stay away from my man or else! He is done hanging out with easy women, he has settled down with a lady. And don't forget Snuggs, I have firearms where I live. I shall now retire to my fan box, OUR fan box.

MFT


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 13, 2007)

Jees honey, think you might be acting just a little psycho for your first post? I mean at least get to know them a little before you insult them, that's what I did.




*And BUNFATHER:

Don't get me wrong, you will always be my homey, but what the hell are you talking about???*

*Actually LT, its more like they're not capable of taking care of themselves and need help from someone else...

Doesn't matter if they can hear them or not...and unfortunately...they do exist - it just they need help..

And sometimes...they're beyond help.* *

The BunFather* 





LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Tumps, you ever notice how sometimes new people (and bunnies) come and post on your blog to say hi and then you never hear from them again??? That's because you are a nasty F%$%!! And now you have trained your Mrs. to be just like you, and I don't know how she got on your computer so quickly but you guys better never venture downstairs or I will GUT you both! Understand!!??

Frannie, you ever insult Snuggy again I will hang you upside down by your dewlap understand?? I ain't playin either!!! You heard????

Love always,

Your boss


----------



## Lilypution (Jul 13, 2007)

_*wow! you guyz daddy is really mean!!! i don't want a daddy anymore.  mommy better never get a daddy or i'll thump him. you guyz should thump your daddy till he starts behaving!:grumpy:


Lily
*_


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mrs_Francesca_Thumper wrote: *


> First of all, how DARE all of you talk about my husband in this manner!





> Because it's all true!





> We aren't even married 24 hours before all of his so called "Friends"





> FRIENDS?!?! :nonono:Are you freaking nuts? Thumpa - - has no friends.





> are chiming in with the "Oh are you sure about this Frannie?" and the "Um Franny, I think you are making a mistake" All of you can go to H$%#L! We are made for each other (so far) and so what if he is a little pansy and walks like a girl, and has a fat belly, and is disgusting to look at, and demands too much of everyone, and is a nasty sonofa%$Tch,





> You can say all that again! :yeahthat:





> and doesn't listen to me,





> What did you say?





> and eats all my hay and food,





> I've seen your picture...would it hurt you to cut back on the 24 hour buffet?





> and leaves the lid up on the litter box,





> That one might not be his fault (not that I'm sticking up for the arrogant slob)...but why the $%*# did Jim buy a box with a lid?





> and leaves all his dirty fur lying around,





> That's not his dirty fur...that's his body!





> and he is a dumb lox, he is MY DUMB LOX! and don't you forget it!.





> Believe me...you can keep him if that's what you want in life. No argument here. I was just looking out for you, but I can see that you need more help than I am qualified to give. Ever consider psychobuntherapy?





> And I don't know who in the heck this little tramp "Snuggy" is, but she better stay away from my man or else! He is done hanging out with easy women, he has settled down with a lady. And don't forget Snuggs, I have firearms where I live. I shall now retire to my fan box, OUR fan box.





> Why not just live in the streets?





> MFT


Look, Frannie, if you can't accept a little friendly advice from the Queen Bun then I've done all I can here. Enjoy your pathetic little life in your fan box with a man who hears voices that tell him he's a Lord.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Lily, maybe me and you can get a little thing going on the side, after all I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so that makes me smart doesn't it?

Gullyvere, I am off to work but when I get home I have a carrot to pick with you so don't you go nowhere you hollowhead!

*Lilypution wrote: *


> _*wow! you guyz daddy is really mean!!! i don't want a daddy anymore.  mommy better never get a daddy or i'll thump him. you guyz should thump your daddy till he starts behaving!:grumpy:
> 
> 
> Lily
> *_


----------



## Snuggy (Jul 13, 2007)

Mrs_Francesca_Thumper* wrote: *


> First of all, how DARE all of you talk about my husband in this manner! All of you can go to H$%#L! We are made for each other .... he is MY DUMB LOX! and don't you forget it!


Oh, no - we've lost her. Frannie, honey, when your little fairy tale comes crashing down, you'll need a friend. Give me a call and I'll help you deal with the reality that is your life. 

Mrs_Francesca_Thumper* wrote: *


> And I don't know who in the heck this little tramp "Snuggy" is, but she better stay away from my man or else! He is done hanging out with easy women, he has settled down with a lady.



hnoyoudidnt:

I would normally get angry at this type of comment, but I just feel so sorry for you.Your man was all over me, not the other way around. If I wanted him, I'd have him - TRUST that. He's ALL yours! Bless your heart.


----------



## Lilypution (Jul 13, 2007)

*NO WAY THUMPER!! I'm a one buck kinda doe. I love Loki with all my heart and soul. From my cute bunny nose to my little cotton tail is all Loki's. There is no way I would ever hurt my hubby for anything!

Lily


Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Hey Lily, maybe me and you can get a little thing going on the side, after all I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so that makes me smart doesn't it?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't pay ANY attention to them Snuggy, you will always be MY favorite lop bunny rabbit. Just watching you chase Laura around the couch in one of your video clips was absolutely adorable, you looked like a loaf of bread with floppy wings, it was the cutest thing I ever saw. Thumper never does that kind of funny cute stuff anymore, he just gets drunk and pissed off and beats the mice when he gets home. Snuggy, if I could nap you we could live together and I could spoil you just as well as Laura could, well maybe not THAT much but let's be honest Snuggs, who needs to be spoiled THAT much?

Jim


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Jim, Thumper, & Francesca!

It's been a while since we've heard any news of how the bonding is going. Gingivere is growing a bit worried that LT has done something awful to Francesca. She's about to pack a bunnycase to come out there and check on what's up.

Any updates would be appreciated. Hope it's going well for all of you. 

Mary Ellen


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 20, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Hey Jim, Thumper, & Francesca!
> 
> It's been a while since we've heard any news of how the bonding is going. Gingivere is growing a bit worried that LT has done something awful to Francesca. She's about to pack a bunnycase to come out there and check on what's up.
> 
> ...



Oh, I am not a bit worried about that pathetic common rabbit. If she wants to spend her life cleaning up the droppings of a worthless loser, then so be it. I'll have you know that the bag I'm packing is so I can get the heck out of this he--hole and take a buncation! I'm thinking a week in Rabbit City, Iowa would me a world of good.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 20, 2007)

I can not believe it! You would not believe what that idiot Jim did to me today. I was laying down with my legs out behind me all content and all of a sudden Jim picked me up!!! He was saying something about "Poopy butt from too many veggies" or something crazy like that, you know how senseless and nuts he is so I don't even try to understand the jibberish that he speaks. Anyway, he then placed me on the counter on a towel and pulled out pellets from my fur on my rear end!! Oh the degradation was awful! Then after he got it all he put me down, I ran immediately to Frannie to tell her what that butcher had done to me, I now hate him more than ever! So what, maybe I want to have pellets sticking to my fur did you ever think of that Jim?? How would you like it if your parents cleaned your poopy butt!?? That's what I thought.

Man it sure is hard to be a bunny these days.




LT


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 20, 2007)

I am QUITE surprised, Lord Dumpbutt, that you didn't merely have Frannie clean your fanny :bunnybutt:.

*Frannie, WHY would you want to stay with a slob who LIKES having sh-- stuck on his fur. How DO you stand it?*

Certainly, having a human pick at you po-po is humiliating...but it's far better than ending up with flies making their home on your derriere. Clean up your act, Thumprump!

Your ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 23, 2007)

Just for your information Grungie vere. My two bunnies are getting along just FINE without your advice, look:











Well, what do you have to say about that?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG what a Good Looking Couple. :heart:

They were made for each other. Are they affectionate with each other. I just love watching two Bunnies together cuddling and kissing each other.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you  And yes they are very affectionate with each other, they eat the same carrot, eat out of the same dish, the same water dish etc. They lazy around together then do binky's while chasing each other through the tubes I have setup around the perimeter of the room now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 23, 2007)

That's just great Jim, how cute they are! So, no arguments whatsoever? Details, we need details!


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay, Jim, do you LOOK at the pictures you take? You call THAT getting along?

When I look at the pictures I see poor, little Frannie eating a measly leaf while Lord Lumphead has a WHOLE FREAKIN' BOWL of tasty greens...HUGE leaves at that! Isn't it enough you expect them to eat their hay out of a fan? Now you're starving the poor girl. I'm emailing a link to this thread to the ASPCA! Whaddaya think about that, Jimbo?

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere

Frannie: I will talk to my human about staging a bunny napping trip to NY. PM me when you have your bags packed and we'll hit the road.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 23, 2007)

:embarrassed:Uh, sorry, Jim.... I had blocked Gingivere's internet access, but she's apparently figured out how to bypass the controls.

_Gingivere, you had best apologize to Jim, Thumper, & Francesca.:nonono: That is NO WAY to talk to a man who has opened his home to 2 bunnies. And who are you to question how Thumper treats his mate? YOU, the one who bites the faces off baby bunnies we bring into this house! I'm going to be making you into earmuffs sooner than originally planned!!!_

Really, Jim, it looks like LT & Francesca are getting on quite well. Glad you posted the pictures.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Garbagevere, am I gonna have to bi$%chslap you???*

*
*Gingivere wrote:


> Okay, Jim, do you LOOK at the pictures you take? You call THAT getting along?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 31, 2007)

Couple new pics, this is one of me and my old lady chilling out:






And another one of yet the same thing, does this one make me look fat?






I sure hope not, I do Pilates twice a week now.




LT


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey there Jim, LT, & Francesca!

I've not seen a post from any of you in a while and was wondering how things are going. Hope that there continues to be bunny peace in your household.

So........what's new? (Gingivere is curious, but she's too proud to ask.)

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 20, 2007)

*Hello there. Sorry I haven't posted in a little while, I have been SO busy lately with my career stuff and MUCH more importantly....BUNNY RABBITS!! I now volunteer for LIRR&R (Rescue Group on Long island) and it has been really awesome, not only have I met some fabulous people but MUCH more importantly, fabulous BUNNY RABBITS!! I even had my first rescue the other night, it is so very sad how awfully cruel some people can be to our poor furry friends. 

Now as far as Frannie and Tumps are concerned, they are as spoiled rotten as ever, let me tell you rabbits never had it so good as these two have it. They follow me around to the frig now, will only lay down on "running" air conditioned vents (Lord Thumper showed her that one of course), only eat "day fresh Kale" spun in a salad spinner, pee and poop on only the finest of Oxbow hays, the finest of gold dust litters (changed daily of course) and only dip their royal brow for the finest of Poland Spring water. 

Now you may ask is all of this royal treatment deserved?

You bet your bunny butt it is! Rabbits have changed my life, plain and simple.

Lord Thumper should post soon, I will send one of his messengers to let him know that he should post, til then goodn ight and god bless.

Jim




Bunnicula wrote: *


> Hey there Jim, LT, & Francesca!
> 
> I've not seen a post from any of you in a while and was wondering how things are going. Hope that there continues to be bunny peace in your household.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats on the rescue involvement, Jim! Aren't bunnies just the BEST? (And that's coming from a life-long "catlady"...please don't tell my 10 felines I said that...)

I hope you'll find some time to post stories of your rescue adventures.

Till then, do give LT & Frannie bunny snuggles for me! :bunnyhug:

-Mary Ellen

(PS - Gingivere has been sullen lately. I think she's missing LT's bad-a-- rabbitude.)


----------



## Pipp (Sep 5, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> *Lord Thumper should post soon, I will send one of his messengers to let him know that he should post, til then goodn ight and god bless.
> *


:waiting:


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Lord Thumper should post soon, I will send one of his messengers to let him know that he should post, til then goodn ight and god bless.
> ...



:yeahthat: Uh, like how long until soon?



Waiting forLT's post...


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Sep 5, 2007)

I *think* Francesca got upset with LT and ate the mouse and computer cords so he couldn't come online and oogle at the girls. Or she was hungry 'cause he ate all the carrots and wouldn't share the fan box.

Of course...I wouldn't blame her.....

*The BunFather*


----------



## Pipkin (Sep 5, 2007)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> I *think* Francesca got upset with LT and ate the mouse and computer cords so he couldn't come online and oogle at the girls. Or she was hungry 'cause he ate all the carrots and wouldn't share the fan box.
> 
> Of course...I wouldn't blame her.....
> 
> *The BunFather*







No, no,BunFather! Say it isn't so! We all warned Frannie and LT about eating out of the fan! Jim has probably fanned his bunnies to shreds by now! This can't be good. Lord Thumper would never stay quiet this long. Who's he getting sarcastic with? Who'll call me names like Pipsqueak and Pipsmear? Now he'll never know that I'm a year old and I've outgrown my lisp!

LT, Frannie...if you're out there somewhere...if Jim's done something evil to you...we'll rescue you! Just find a way to get a message to us here at Bunnicula's Castle. Nothing can stop Queen Gingivere, Emmaline, and me from coming to your aid...



...nothing...maybe?...

Your friend,

Pipkin (but you can call me anything you want to if you'll just call me!)


----------



## Gingivere (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, Lord Dumptruck, c'mon. Your silence is reallybeginning to

me off (as if I didn't despise you enough before)!

You'll show your ugly mug on this forum soon if you know what's good for you. Remember, every day away gives me more time to gather up verbal ammunition to abuse you with.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## MissBea (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys sure are desperate to get LT back.....face it.

He gained weight stealing food from Francesca and got stuck in his fan box and now she's trying to dig him out. Then she has second thoughts and takes a nap.

He'll come back when he's finally lost enough weight to get out of the box. (I think Jim is sneaking him stuff on the side and he doesn't realize that's what is keeping him in the box..).

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2007)

:grumpy:Where are you??? We miss you!!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok Thumps-a-Lot.....

Come out...come out...whereever you are.....

We...well....some of us...(not me) .... miss you.... (choke, choke)....

maybe...

*The BunFather
(Are you sure rabbits can't vomit? Miss Bea is holding my bananas hostage till I encourage Thumps to come back....).
*


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 18, 2007)

My my, it has been longer than I thought. I have been so busy lately I haven't had hardly any time to cruise the boards. I am going to check out all the other blogs to try and get a grip on what's been going on, of course Thumper hasn't changed much, maybe a little hungrier and more spoiled than usual but that's about it. He is so fat and lazy he thinks a Binky is a hostess snack. Lazy b$$*tard!!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, my name is Thumper and I'm an alcoholic. Nah just kidding, my name isn't really Thumper! Hah, gotcha again! I had no idea all you bunny rabbits had such poor social lives that all you could do is sit around and wait for dear old Lord Tumps. Anyway, I am glad to see that Pimplesmear has outgrown his lisp. Has Breadfather come out of testicula's castle yet?? Probably can't squeeze through the door, too many chocolate covered timothy cubes. Man I crack myself up, who needs friends? It's great to be back insulting everyone again. I tell you though, this married crap ain't all it's cracked up to be. Frannie is great and everything but she is annoying, constantly nagging about me leaving my wicker toys all over the floor, leavign the lid up on the litter box late at night, not doing the dishes (food bowl) after dinner etc. I can't stand listening to it anymore. Things have gotten so tense that we sleep on different air conditioning vents now. Can you believe it? Any advice for a bunny bunship in distress?




LT
*



The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Ok Thumps-a-Lot.....
> 
> Come out...come out...whereever you are.....
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

Uh huh, reply and run away, that's what you always do. Shove it up your Dumper-Thumper.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 20, 2007)

*How dare you insult my rabbit Angel and Scruffy! If you only knew what kind of pressure my bunnies were under you wouldn't be so unforgiving about their time schedules. They have the weight of the world on their shoulders. They have to eat, sleep and god forbid sometimes they even have to play with their toys!!! Oh the humanity! So why don't you cut them a little slack Scrubby? 

FYI, Thumper wanted me to tell you that he is going to be setting up a donation account with Paypal, so you can all chip in, we are saving up to buy Thumper an Angora Stuffed Wool Rabbit Bed. I just hope we can make our goal of $50,000. Let us pray......

ray:


AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Uh huh, reply and run away, that's what you always do. Shove it up your Dumper-Thumper.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Jim, Thumper, & Frannie! Great to see you posting again.

What's the update on your rescue work, Jim? Give LT & Francesca hugs for me.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for asking, the rescue stuff is great, right now I volunteer to go to the rescue to help clean, feed, etc. I did it tonight as a matter of fact. I don't think of it as work, I want to do it. I really care about rabbits and their plight. It is a great stress reliever believe it or not. When I see the bunnies I tend to forget about whatever stupid problems I have, and focus on them, they are just grateful to be in a safe warm place with people around them that love them, if only us humans could put life into that kind of perspective huh?? LT and Frannie are great, and spoiled, as usual.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 21, 2007)

That's great. The closest rabbit rescue organization around here is an hour away.  I used to volunteer at our local Humane League in the cat room. It was so rewarding, but also depressing at times. Around here where there are tons of Amish & Mennonite farmers, there is a general disregard for spaying and neutering. That means THOUSANDS of cats through the League every year. Not all end up in homes...:grumpy: Unfortunately, with the volume they get in, being no-kill is not an option for that shelter. I've spent many nights in tears knowing that a long time shelter resident who nobody seemed to want would have to "make room" for someone else...

They have a few bunnies there now, too. And I am looking for a pal for Gingivere...but so far none fit the bill (male, adult, small, docile, submissive - of course those aren't necessarily Gingi's qualifications for a man :biggrin2.

Well, I won't hog your blog. Just wanted to say that it's great to hear from you again, and I'm glad that the rescue volunteering is fulfilling.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 21, 2007)

* Well, I won't hog your blog*.

What do you mean "hog"?? This is what the blog is here for, to chit chat. And you are correct, rescue work is very rewarding indeed, and yes you are also right about it being sad sometimes. As soon as you think you've seen it all there comes along a new level of human cruelty towards animals. I wish they would make the laws for animal cruelty stiffer. I once read an article that said over 75% of researched domestic violence offenders also abused their animals as well, just goes to show you that violence begats violence.

One of the women who run LIRR rescue told me of a rabbit they just brought in last night that had over 100 ticks on her body, they had to shave it completely bald and put her under anesthesia to remove them all. What a trooper huh? I hope she recovers well.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 26, 2007)

Where the hell is everybody????





LT


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 26, 2007)

Just so you know, here is a pic of my beautiful Princess Snuggy (umm I mean ex princess I guess)







What a woman!!!




LT


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Sep 26, 2007)

Thumps-a-lot...this is a family-friendly forum...

It should be...

Where the h-ll is everybody? :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


And we were all out celebrating the fact that Frannie has to put up with you instead of us putting up with you....

....or we were till Miss Bea insisted I log in here and see this..

So tell me - is your fan box now built for two?

Oh - love the photo of Frannie - she looks so regal....so has she crowned you yet?*

The BunFather




Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Where the hell is everybody????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBea (Sep 26, 2007)

Tiny...

Am I gonna have to come out of my cage again and bite your butt? I told you my thoughts on Lord Trumpie....how dreamy he is....how lucky Frannie is to have him...

You're just JEALOUS cause he HAS a fan and a queen and all you have is a harem....

So don't pick on Trumpie....

Now Frannie....you can pick on her.....

...and while you're doing that - I'll go off and groom myself - and maybe I can find my Easter hat pictures to show Trumpie.....since he seems to like a girl with something on her head...

or is it Thumpie?

Either way...

_Your Special Friend,

*Miss Bea*
_


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 26, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Just so you know, here is a pic of my beautiful Princess Snuggy (umm I mean ex princess I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Snuggy sees this, I'll never hear the end of it. She already thinks I don't bow down enough to her.


----------



## Gingivere (Sep 26, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Where the hell is everybody????
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Oh, are youback? I was too busy not caring to notice.

So you think thatif youfinally dragyour fat tail to the forum, we'll all just come binkying back to listen to yourpatheticgriping and complaining about yourwoman and life with Jim?

Please! We've all got more important things to do...like :litterhealthy:.

Your ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Pipkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Frannie,

I love your crown. You are a major hottie. Wanna join me in the chat room so we can talk messy?

Your adoring fan,

Pipkin


----------



## Gingivere (Sep 26, 2007)

*Pipkin wrote: *


> Frannie,
> 
> I love your crown. You are a major hottie. Wanna join me in the chat room so we can talk messy?
> 
> ...



That's dirty, you dumb a**! You want to talk dirty, not messy!

Geez, I can hardly believe I'm stuck living in the same house with such an idiot.

Your ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 26, 2007)

*Pipkin wrote: *


> Frannie,
> 
> I love your crown. You are a major hottie. Wanna join me in the chat room so we can talk messy?
> 
> ...



That's my Snuggy in the crown. Apparently, Lord Thumper still has an eye for her.

:disgust:


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't believe this! I feel so cheap and so used!!! You know it is one thing when your husbun goes out and humps everything in sight when your not around, it is quite another thing when he buys a crown for his mistress Puggy and blatantly flaunts it on your very own family blog!! I am so glad I got a prebunnuptial agreement. I tell you right now you creep you are not gonna get anything in the divorce, I want the fan box, the litterboxes, and yes even the toilet paper rolls!!! I am a strong beautiful woman and I don't deserve this, I will be without you singing my theme song:

At first I was afraid,
I was petrified.
Kept thinking I could never eat hay without you by my side,
But then I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong,
And I grew strong, And I learned how to binky along.
Now so you're back, from outer space
I just walked in to find you here
humping some poor bunny on the face.
I should have changed that stupid cage lock
I should have made you leave your key
If I had known for just one second
you'd be back to bother me.

Go on now go walk out the fan box door
just turn around now
'cause you're fat furry butt ain't welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with your paw
Did you think I'd crumble
Did you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive
Oh as long as i know how to love
I know I will stay alive
I've got all my whole bunny life to live
I've got all my pellets to give
and I'll survive
I will survive (hay-hay)

It took all the strength I had
not to go into a rage
kept trying hard to mend
the pieces of this broken cage.
and I spent oh so many nights
just feeling sorry for myself
I used to cry
But now I hold my lop ears up high
and you see me
somebody new
I'm not that chained up mixed breed lop rabbit
still in love with you
and so you felt like dropping poopy pellets
and just expect me to be free
and now I'm saving all my timothy hay
for a Sexy English Lop who's loving me

Go on now go walk out the door
I DON'T NEED LORD THUMPIE ANYMORE!!!

I will survive, cause I am the one and only Fwannie girlll!!!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 27, 2007)

Gees Gingivitis, you really should give that little weasel Pumpkin a break. You are one nasty individual!! What are you the queen of? Bitchania??




LT



> That's dirty, you dumb a**! You want to talk dirty, not messy
> 
> Geez, I can hardly believe I'm stuck living in the same house with such an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh and don't listen to Frannie and all her yappin! She does this all the time, leaves and comes back...leaves and comes back. She can't stay away, I mean really could you stay away from this???




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 27, 2007)

Jees, I thought that the I Will Survive remix was pretty funny, I guess I am losing my touch. Oh well, time to move on to the next bunny board.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 27, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Jees, I thought that the I Will Survive remix was pretty funny, I guess I am losing my touch. Oh well, time to move on to the next bunny board.



Umm, I was cracking up last night reading it. I even called my hubby to read it to him on the phone:shock:. He thought it was funny too.

Now, come up with some more!:waiting:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't even know if anyone caught it but my favorite part of the song is in the middle when Diana says "I WIll Survive...hey hey" I changed it to "hay,hay" lol. Believe it or not to me it was the funniest thing because it was such a minor change but very rabbit relevant. Ok, now it's official, I have no life.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I caught that, haha. I also really liked the part:kept thinking I couldn't eat hay without you by my side. haha


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes yes, even though I only have 165 posts under TumpieRabbit, every one of them have been memorable. lol


----------



## Pipkin (Sep 27, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *Pipkin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Frannie,
> ...


Oops. I missed that. So it means I'm not all hot and bothered over Frannie at all. It's you I want, Snuggy!!!

Here's my number: HOT-BUN-4U2C. Call me and we'll talk messy! Uh, I mean dusty! Or is it sloppy? Any way...I love hot, cross bun in a tiara...so call me!

Your love muffin,

Pipkin


----------



## Snuggy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Pipkin wrote: *


> Oops. I missed that. So it means I'm not all hot and bothered over Frannie at all. It's you I want, Snuggy!!!
> 
> Here's my number: HOT-BUN-4U2C. Call me and we'll talk messy! Uh, I mean dusty! Or is it sloppy? Any way...I love hot, cross bun in a tiara...so call me!
> 
> ...


Pipkin, you _*are *_awfully handsome, but I'm just not ready for another relationship. Lord Thumper hurt me - he cut me deep and it's going to take a very long time for me to get over it.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 1, 2007)

*Snuggs, is there anything I can do to change your mind? What if I kick Frannie out of the house? Fan box and all?*




LT




*Snuggy wrote: *


> Lord Thumper hurt me - he cut me deep and it's going to take a very long time for me to get over it.


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Oct 1, 2007)

You disgust me Lord Stupid!! And by the way everyone, I don't know who the heck said that rabbits don't fart but whoever they were they never slept in the same room with Lord Fatso!!



*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> *Snuggs, is there anything I can do to change your mind? What if I kick Frannie out of the house? Fan box and all?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice , really nice. You are really trashy you know that? I need a woman with some class, and when the heck did you start smoking lucky strikes Frannie? I found them all over the bathroom?





LT


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Oct 1, 2007)

I DON'T smoke Lucky Strikes, but guess what Lord Moron, The Bunfather does! Can you put 2 and 2 together smarty bunny pants??


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 1, 2007)

BUNFATHER??!! How could you do this to me? You SNAKE!




LT


----------



## Snuggy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> *Snuggs, is there anything I can do to change your mind? What if I kick Frannie out of the house? Fan box and all?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I know you won't treat me like you've treated Frannie?

Hmmm???

Do you have any other references?


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Oct 2, 2007)

I normally prefer Marlboros but I couldn't find them.

Hey - Frannie's quite a looker and she's got great personality. Let me tell you - she sure beats Miss Bea.

All Bea does is nag and nag and nag and groom and groom and groom.

Not only did Frannie accept the gift of craisins I brought her - she offered to share.

However, she wasn't willing to run away with me....she said she didn't like the Texas heat.

Oh well....*

The BunFather**


Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> BUNFATHER??!! How could you do this to me? You SNAKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggy (Oct 2, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> when *Diana *says "I WIll Survive...hey hey" I changed it to "hay,hay"


Oh, and LT, tell your slave it's *Gloria Gaynor*. I guess my slave knows that 'cause she's old.


----------



## MissBea (Oct 2, 2007)

THAT'S WHERE MY BAG OF CRAISINS WENT?

(sniff, sniff)

YOU SAID YOU WERE SAVING THEM FOR OUR ANNIVERSARY!


I HATE YOU - YOU UNFAITHFUL CAD. 

I HOPE LORD THUMPER TURNS YOU INTO A BEAR RUG THE NEXT TIME YOU GO TO VISIT THAT HUSSY LOP....

AND I'M HIDING THE CIGARETTES TOO....SO THERE!

The Ever so Prim and Proper,

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Oct 3, 2007)

Miss Bea....darlin...your craisins are safe. I promise. I've set them aside for our date at the end of the month when we're watching Night of the Lepus.

You know I don't smoke....those Marlboros were just for a photoshot for that night. I was gonna dress up like a human and have a cigar hanging out of my mouth - till we found the Marlboros. So put them back....they're not really mine....yet.

But hon - you know I love you. Why else would I sneak out of my room every night at 3 am and come out and snuggle with you behind the couch until dad comes home at 6:30 am? 

Remember all the good times we've had....all the times you've groomed me till I had to say "ouch"? All the times you've bit my butt as you cussed me out?

You don't want us to miss out on all that...do you?

I didn't REALLY go to see Frannie. You know I can't find my bundriver's license...so I can't travel right now. 

So calm down sweetie. Its ok. Frannie didn't get your craisins...I still have them. And when we watch our movie at the end of the month - you'll really enjoy them. Youc an wear your Easter hat and look all pretty. I may sneak one of dad's silk ties. We'll get dressed up all formal and have us a "dinner and a movie" date.

Why...I've already been whispering to mom about a special salad that night....and some fruit loops for dessert...you don't want to miss that...do you?

And I haven't flirted with any other does from the rabbitry at all for a month now....I've been faithful.

Its just....Frannie and I wanted to mess around with Tumps-a-lot. 

After all...you DID say you wanted to be his girl.....so I wanted to see just how serious you were and if I should help you pack your bags.

So go settle down and enjoy your carrot.....everything will be fine.

(Move along folks...nothing to see here).

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 3, 2007)

He knew that, he always gets Diana and her mixed up, boy Snuggs you sure know your music. What a cultured woman. Not like this cheatin no good hag I have here!!




LT



*Snuggy wrote: *


> *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > when *Diana *says "I WIll Survive...hey hey" I changed it to "hay,hay"
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 3, 2007)

Bunfather, 

ohhhhh it's on now. next time I see your punk @$$ I am gonna bust a cap in it beaahhttchh!!




LT



*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Not only did Frannie accept the gift of craisins I brought her - she offered to share.
> 
> However, she wasn't willing to run away with me....she said she didn't like the Texas heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 3, 2007)

Miss Bea, would you ever consider bonding with 2 other bunnies? You and Snuggs would have to work out some kind of arrangement first of course. Boy this blog has really deteriorated in the "class" category. This is more like the crackhead version of the Jerry Springer show! Not that I ever watched the regular version.






LT


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Boy this blog has really deteriorated in the "class" category. This is more like the crackhead version of the Jerry Springer show! Not that I ever watched the regular version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:Gotta love ya Tumps.

:huh _Is_ there a regular version?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey All, I am starting a scrapbook for me and the 'ol ball n chain. It doesn't mean that all of it is online, mostly in my crib yo. Anyway, here are a few I was consider star





























LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Geez - Frannie must still be really mad at you Thumps! Look at those eyes! I hope you survive her wrath! 

BTW, I *LOVE* your eyelashes, LT! :inlove:

:big kiss:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 6, 2007)

Eyelashes??? That was my hair pulled down over my eye! Geez Snuggy's Mom, you really know how to make a guy feel, how shall I say it?, umm feminine. I gotta leave this board, find somewhere else where I won't be insulted so much.*

*



LT


*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Geez - Frannie must still be really mad at you Thumps! Look at those eyes! I hope you survive her wrath!
> 
> BTW, I *LOVE* your eyelashes, LT! :inlove:
> 
> :big kiss:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 7, 2007)

WHAT!!!

Males *DO* have eyelashes, and yours happen to be very nice. 

SOOOO SORRY!!! 

Why can't you take a compliment? Oh, I forgot, you feed your own ego. No need for anyone else to do it, right? 

:rollseyes


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 8, 2007)

You are a very mean person, where does Snuggy get all her kindness from? Sure isn't you you big meanie. 

Feed my own ego, I oughta smack you!
*
*



LT
*
Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> WHAT!!!
> 
> Males *DO* have eyelashes, and yours happen to be very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 8, 2007)

That's it....!!! Snuggy...wait I mean Frannie, get your coat , we're leaving! I didn't come here to be insulted.




LT


----------



## MissBea (Oct 8, 2007)

*ME? Bond with two other bunnies - and one of them being Snuggs?

ME? Miss Bea? The "kindergarten queen" who has learned things from her year in kindergarten that most bunnies don't know?

SHARE you?

Hmmph.:nono I don't think so....

Besides, Tiny and I have worked out our differences. He showed me where my bag of craisins are (they're all still there too - I counted...well...there's a couple missing now). Plus he's started coming out in the morning to groom me and have breakfast with me. He even stays around the living room for a bit during the day when the humans are here so that I'm not so alone.

I like being the only woman he has (now). He listens to me more and he is so considerate when he grooms me. He even ASKS me to groom him instead of demanding it.

So I think I'll pass and let Snuggs have you....

Besides - I don't have to eat my hay out of a fan box.

Miss Bea

P.S. I don't know this Jerry Springer guy - is he one of your friends? 
**

Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Miss Bea, would you ever consider bonding with 2 other bunnies? You and Snuggs would have to work out some kind of arrangement first of course. Boy this blog has really deteriorated in the "class" category. This is more like the crackhead version of the Jerry Springer show! Not that I ever watched the regular version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 9, 2007)

Miss Bea, no offense but your avatar looks like a picture of a pine cone, whats up with that?




LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I oughta smack you!


Yeah, yeah, you really should. Pack your things and come on down here and you can smack me all you want. 

Jim will just think you've run away. (insert evil laugh here)

Don't forgetFrannie.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim? I hope you're busy working on their costumes, I'm expecting something spectabulous:weee:. (HaHa, new emot:tongue)


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know what Jim is doing, he is probably going as an idiot so he doesn't have to buy a costume. 

I, on the other hand, am going as a Albino White Lop Bunny with Red Eyes. I can't wait to show you guys when I am all dressed up.*

*




LT
*

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Jim? I hope you're busy working on their costumes, I'm expecting something spectabulous:weee:. (HaHa, new emot:tongue)


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 10, 2007)

*What - Frannie's not going to give you a black eye to make the look more 'interesting"?



Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I don't know what Jim is doing, he is probably going as an idiot so he doesn't have to buy a costume.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am going as a Albino White Lop Bunny with Red Eyes. I can't wait to show you guys when I am all dressed up.*
> 
> ...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

Thumper wants me to ask you guys to vote for him (what a loser) on the halloween photo contest, I think he looks stupid and he should have just stuck with the "jerk" costume he always wears.


----------



## MissBea (Oct 11, 2007)

Mom refused to let me put in my favorite photos and she won't make me an avatar that rotates through them.....

But I'll show you them anyway..

















Me & my favorite hunk....*

Miss Bea*
*

Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Miss Bea, no offense but your avatar looks like a picture of a pine cone, whats up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Miss Bea would you liek me to make you an avatar with your pictures rotating??


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I think I'm going to go through my favorite pics of Miss Bea and make her a better avatar. I have a few that I love - here is one of my favorites and it HAS to make it into her avatar...





and to see it from further away - to get some perspective....


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

OKay, great, no problem. If you need any help or anything just let me know. How can the bunnies read the newspaper with it all crumbled up like that? Boy are they talented.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, Miss Bea refused to use hay for her nestbox because she said her babies wouldn't be "educated" enough and how was she going to be able to teach them to read if she didn't have reading materials.

We asked her later why she shredded the paper we so graciously offered and she explained that it would be hard for her babies to learn to read such large words...so she had to break them up into smaller sections.

She insisted this is the way she saw the teacher do it with the kids the year she spent as a classroom bunny in a kindergarten class. So she was bound and determined to do it for her children too.

Rabbits....what can I say?



*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> OKay, great, no problem. If you need any help or anything just let me know. How can the bunnies read the newspaper with it all crumbled up like that? Boy are they talented.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 27, 2007)

Did you guys see the Sprite memorial video on YouTube, I thought it was very nice, a great way to remember a great bunny. Man, why does life have to be so short?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 31, 2007)

This is copied from this thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29325&forum_id=1&jump_to=382864#p382864

Here are some things about Thumper:

1. He lays on the air vents, I can always tell when because the air pressure goes up in the other room, then I yell "Get off the vent thumps!" and the pressure goes back down.

2. He can never come directly to you when you have something for him, he must circle something and then come to you, either a chair, a person, a table etc. and yes he is fixed.

3. Before he was free range I bought a cage and while building it I rested the box against the wall to see what the cage would look like and to use it as a guide. There was a life size pic of a rabbit on the box and He would look at it, Thump, then go to look at the back of the bunny but was perplexed at the fact that there was NO back, there was no bunny either, just a pic. But he couldn't figure this out, he was very p*ssed.

4. I have a myriad of names for him, including (but not limited to):



Thumper 
Lord Thumper 
Tumpie 
Tumpie Rabbit 
Booby (the one I use CONSTANTLY) 
Baby Booby 
Baby Booby Rabbit 
Baby Wabbit 
Tumpus Rumpus 
Baby Rumpus 
Baby Booby Rumpus 
Lumpus Tumpus the Baby Rumpus 
Booby Rumpus 
Booby Baby Rumpus the Lord Tumpus 
Booby Booby Booby (and many more saying it real fast) 
Lord Alowiscous Thumpus the Third 
Booby Rabbit
I actually use all the names I have listed on a daily basis, I know I need mental help you don't have to tell me.

5. I actually role play with Thumper and tell him that him and Frannie need to "get a place of your own" and that Thumper needs to "meet other bunnies his own age" and similiar crazy stuff.

6. Thumper, more so than any other bunny I have ever met (and I work with the rescue often, so I see many) knows a great deal about how to make himself comfortabe in any situation. He knows all the spots in the house (his area) where there is a nice draft, wherever Thumps is laying you will feel a draft of air if you put your hand down there. 

7. And believe it or not, he actually untied my shoes while I was watching TV once, he loves to naw on my laces sometimes and he often pulls at them, thus the untying.

8. If Thumps was a kid he would be the one who has all the other kids doing stuff for him.

9. If he was an another animal he would be a sloth.

That's it for now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

Um yeah, I saw that same postin the other thread:grumpy:. I want something hilarious:waiting:. 

Um, and some news pics would be good. Didn't you take Fran and Tumpie trick or treating?:biggrin2:

Oh, and what are Frannie's nicknames?:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

:waiting:Must be having a photo shoot...

:weee:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol, yes I have many nicknames for Frannie, just have to think for a bit to remember them.*


AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> :waiting:Must be having a photo shoot...
> 
> :weee:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 5, 2007)

*Here is the post I copied from the other thread about Frannie:*

Here are some things about Francesca (Frannie):

She is Italian, Sicilian in fact. Hence the name Francesca. If she was French she would be Fraunc.
She is suspicious of everyone and everything, all the time, forever, and ever. Always.
Each step is calculated, risk-assessed,planned out, and thought out. Never know, she could step on a bouncing betty after all (land mine).
She loves Thumpie, he is her man, when Thumps is near there is nothing to fear. If you reach down to pet her when she is alone she will flinch, but if Thumps is next to her and they are touching each other, heads,tails whatever, she will not flinch.
Frannie looks as if the Bunny Gods got drunk one night and were making bunnies and only had little parts and traits of about 50 different breeds left over in the "clearance" section and threw them all together and made Frannie. She don't look it on film but she is UUUUUUGGGGLLLYYYY. And I love her to death for it.
Her tail is not part of her, it is a seperate animal, does what it wants and I don't even think it is attached to her body, maybe it is scotch taped to her belly or something, when she moves one way the tail goes another way.
And the scary part, sometimes Fran gets what I call "The Crazies" and boy let me tell you there is no better name for it than that. She will be laying down as docile as ever, nothing doing, then all of a sudden she will jump up and start off by running complete laps around the room along the perimeter at Mach 3, then she will do about 10 "suicides" (this is where you run back and forth at shorter and shorter distances) then she will take a toy, any toy, and run in reverse ( I swear to god) rolling the ball in a digging motion along with her, anything that is in her way is toast. Then she will hop up on the couch and give me that 1,000 yard stare with her uneven, unsymmetrical face, then go lay back down. This happens about once a week now. At first we thought maybe she had rabies or something, or we should get an exorcism done.
I also have certain unique names for her:
Fran
Frannie
and my favorite...Fwaannnnn..but it is said a certain way, basically you take the word "Anne" and add "Phw" to the front of it and then elongate the "Anne" part, it is very sophisticated, oh and very stupid.
Francesca
Francesca the Besta Rabbitesta
Broomhilga, cause she's so ugly, but in an endearing way.
oh and the second favorite one is "Baby Fwan" pronounced the same way as Fwaaannn but just add Baby in front of it.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 5, 2007)

Frannie, my sweet sweet love boohoo

I have written you a poem, called "Do Not Go Gently into that Goodnight" and it is not a rip-off of the one Dylan Thomas wrote, he actually copied from me. :lies

Here goes nothing:

Fran, Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Don't let the fact that you look like you got hit with a bag of nickels cause you dismay; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. You not letting me hump other bunnies is not right, 
Because your a dingbat and won't see things my way, you Do not go gentle into that good night. 
You plant your fat butt in that Cottontail Cottage morning, noon, and night,
Nagging and Naggng away, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 
We need to work things out or I won't and can't 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 
​So how bout it Frannie??
I swear that time that I said you looked like an exploded laundry bag I was only kidding, also when I said you looked like someone set your face on fire and stomped it out with Golf cleats. 

That was all in good fun cause your my woman, my main squeeze, so how bout it? Can I move my toys and fan box back into the cottage tonight?




LT


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Nov 5, 2007)

God you are pathetic. Go binky over to Snuggy's house, maybe she wants to hear your garbage.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello I just wanted to say hi to everyone, my name is Sydney (like the Australia one) and I am a Netherland Dwarf,Jim just brought me home from the rabbit rescue on December 9th and he said that I could use Thumper's blog to post some pics of myself for introduction. 

I hope Thumper doesn't mind, that rabbit scares the hell out of me! He is what my mother used to call a "low class" kind of rabbit. He is verbally abusive to Frannie and Jim as well. He sits in his litterbox or cottage all day eating hay and cursing at me. I think he smokes as well but haven't seen him doing it personally. He is very fat as well. ANyway before he sees me on the computer let me post these few pics I have:

Here I am posing for the shot (god I am cute)






Here I am chilling out, I was a little tired in this one:






There will be more to come, I promise.

()Sydney()


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey I think me and Fran are gonna have Sydneyburgers for dinner tonight, I just have to find my roofing hammer. Where did Frannie put it this time, she is always moving my stuff!






LT


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2008)

LT be nice now. Sydney is very cute, you better watch as he may steal Frannie from you.

BTW where have you been, it's been a long time since we've heard from you. Did Frannie lock you up and throw away the key? LOL

Look forward to more pictures Sydney.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2008)

:time:

I'm glad SOMEBUNNY updated this thing. We were about to call in a search party, and you know what that means --DOGS! :shock:

:welcome1Sydney.I hear good things come in small packages? (Ya hear that Tumpie?) 

Anyhoo, if you're anything like the little guys in this house, you'll rule the roost, Syd. Hint:circle around behind him and bitehis fat butt! :boxing

See ya around! :adorable:



sas  and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:+


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my lord, it's back!:biggrin2:

Sydney? Please defend yourself and use your Ti Kwon Do you learned on Jim and Tumps:whistling. Fran? I'm sorry you have to deal with these nitwits:lookaround.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jan 13, 2008)

Well you know how they say a "gaggle" of geese? I guess I now have a google of bunnies, I did not intend at all on getting a 3rd bunny but I was at the rescue cleaning cages and I got to his cage with the shop vac and unlike all the other bunnies who ran from the vacuum he charged the shop vac like he was defending his castle. It was so funny, so I figured I would pick him up and see if he would shred me to pieces or let me hold him. It turns out that he is a total mushball. He LOVES to be held.

I actually think he was so special that I have made arrangements to have him mate with one of the better females so we can have 20 or 300 more just like him. I can't wait!

()Just Kidding)(


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jan 30, 2008)

Gee this blog is DEAD, how can you people live with yourselves?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jan 30, 2008)

Frannie's nickname has changed to be primarily (almost ONLY) Baby Fran (pronounced Baybee Fwaan) . I can't believe it but something incredible has happened, Frannie has turned into one of the most loving animals I have ever met. She sits in my lap, will let me actually hug her and hold her for a long while. She loves to be brushed, she let's me clip her nails now. It is like just one day she accepted me (not anyone else, just me) and let down her guard. She has to really trust you to warm up to you.

And boy can she move, she is by far (honest) the fastest, highest jumping bunny rabbit I have ever seen with my own eyes, honest to god, and she does not look like it by any means. But when she gets "the cwazies" she runs back and forth and around the entire living room in under a half second. She could be a super hero, hey "Super Fwaaan" that's a new one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

That's great to hear, Jim. We've missed you around here. Hope to see some new pics soon of all the babies.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2008)

Video!! Video!! 

Never thought of Fran as 'fast company.'  What does his Lordship think of them apples? 

And this newfound lovey-dovey act, did it coincide,per chance,with an'interloper's'arrival??Maybea jealous ploy for attention? She'slookin' to show up the dwarfishthing? 

Or maybe shetrying to make Tumpie jealous,Sydney's too short so you're the next best thing. 

Hmmm... onder: Enquirer minds want to know... 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm, about time this blog was updated - but I notice there still aren't *ANY NEW PHOTOS!!!!! *

Jan


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, ok. Now I know Jim will kill me for this but I just have to say it, and this is my blog so I don't give a sh$$. Now I know Jim loved Tiny, aka The Bunfather, aka My Worst Nightmare, aka The Nightstalker. And although people say how fluffy and wonderful he was, that's all great but you have noidea what I have been through these past few months. Why do you think I have'nt been around? The Bunfather put a hit out on me and word on the street was that he was gonna carry it out personally, and after I found that CCW permit after he punched me that day, that was it. I went on the lamb. 

I also found out that when me and Frannie were seperated she had "relations" with him. Oh the bunanity!! 





LT


----------



## Sydney (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you no sense of decency at long last Lord Farkwad?? Have you NO SENSE of decency? I must say that I loathe you like I loathe dogs, oh and short nails as well. You are the most ungrateful piece of white fur that ever existed. You have a whole TWO rooms at your disposal for you and your girl and what do I have? A cage, a dog pen, do I look like a dog? Do I wag my tail and chase cars for $%$% sake!!?? NO! I don't. And all you can do is complain, complain, complain. That's it you two-eared cotton tail punk, your tush is mine!!! Well that doesn't sound that tough when I say "tush" does it? Ok, your tail is mine! Ok, well I don't actually want your tail, but oh whatever. Ok, your @$$ is mine!!! Well, that's no good either, I don't actually _want_ your ....well you get the point, ok I don't want it but I am definitely going to kick it ok? Yeah, that's it. I am going to kick your @$$!! Well wait a sec, I don't know if I can exactly get into position to kick it, can bunnies do that? I guess if I binkied and then spun around and shoved my foot out I could, that sounds like it would be tiring, I think I would rather punch you instead. Alright Lord Dumbo I am going to punch your A$$!! Wait wait, no that sounds even more stupid, that wouldn't hurt, your big fat butt is all blubber, me punching it would only make you more angry. Ok how about biting you? That is it!! I am going to bite your ....wait, wait no that is pretty gross. Ok listen you idiot, I am going to do something very violent to you you understand me? The next time that baby gate is left open I am going to activate the dental plan you don't have. (Hey do you get that after 3 months at your job or not?)

)(Sydney)(


----------



## Zeus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Ok, ok. Now I know Jim will kill me for this but I just have to say it, and this is my blog so I don't give a sh$$. Now I know Jim loved Tiny, aka The Bunfather, aka My Worst Nightmare, aka The Nightstalker. And although people say how fluffy and wonderful he was, that's all great but you have noidea what I have been through these past few months. Why do you think I have'nt been around? The Bunfather put a hit out on me and word on the street was that he was gonna carry it out personally, and after I found that CCW permit after he punched me that day, that was it. I went on the lamb.
> 
> I also found out that when me and Frannie were seperated she had "relations" with him. Oh the bunanity!!
> 
> ...


For those who are wondering what this lump of fuzzbucket is talking about - he played with some makeup and got caught... so he decided to take it out on Tiny.

Why here's the proof (I can access my new mom's computer at night when she's sleeping - Tiny visited me and gave me the access codes).






What happened -did Frannie scare you as you were putting on some of her eyeliner?

Sheesh.

Let me tell you - I'm NO mod....I don't have to offer to be nice - turn the other cheek (oh trust me - it will be a cheek - a BUTT cheek). When we meet some night in the dark....you won't be able to identify me to create some fake id like you did for The BunFather...

Poor Frannie - I really think she got frustrated with you not sharing the food and she gave you the um...is that purple - or lavender eye? 

WHATEVER...

So Lord Frumps-a-lot....I have a message for you...




[align=center]*L stands for LOSER - YOU!!!!*
[/align]



[align=center]*I'm GREATER THAN YOU ANYDAY....

*[align=left]

ZEUS
[/align][/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2008)

Zeus is gon-na ki-ck so-me bu-utt:biggrin2:.

I can't wait, oh, I think we're gonna need a referee:lookaround.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Sheesh - I leave the computer for a few minutes and I come back and the keyboard is smoking hot like it got hit by lightening or something....

Gotta be more careful....


:biggrin2:


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*Hey THUNDERBUTT - I thought of you the other day...

Here's what I did when I thought about you...





ZEUS
*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh no, it looks like Zoose is pooping out a cottonball! Could that be stasis?





LT


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Oh no, it looks like Zoose is pooping out a cottonball! Could that be stasis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Stasis?

Hardly.

I was thinking of you and pooped out a hairball that had been bugging me....

I think it had lop ears too.....

ZEUS*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh it's ON now Moose!!!




LT


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Oh it's ON now Moose!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*





I look so scared.....NOT!

Bring it on mouthy.......bring it on....


ZEUS*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Feb 29, 2008)

I was so scared after reading these posts about possibly having to fight with you I was having an anxiety attack thinking how bad my a$$whoopin was going to be, here I am right at that moment:



















LT


----------



## Zeus (Feb 29, 2008)

*Wow - a knock out without me even lifting a paw. Never had one go down THAT easy before....

(Oh wait - maybe Frannie kicked your sorry *##??? and that's why you're KO'd?)

This should be easy....real easy....

ZEUS*


----------



## Zeus (Feb 29, 2008)

*Yo....Blumper....

I found a song you can use to serenade Frannie.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj4vLZJhNEk[/ame]

(Warning: May be offensive to some sensitive humans because it mentions s*x). It is known as "The Man Song"......and since you're "The Man...Bun"....

:laugh:

ZEUS*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 23, 2008)

You have got some nerve putting me down Moose, you know I dont always post every day on my blog, I am a busy bun, I have a family to feed (don't know where they are but someone has to feed them) and Franny demands 100% of my time. 

Plus I have to constantly peel those stupid mini carrots, and I have been busy plotting Sydney's death. 

I HAVE A SCHEDULE with PRIORITIES TO ADHERE TO MOOSE! And you aren't on the list.

Not to mention I am undergoing electrobun therapy 3 days a week. Man ever since we started that crap I started seeing halos around Frannie, think she's an angel?? 

If she is I would be surprised, didn't think Angels were allowed to get that fat, would figure God would have some sort of weight constraint on the heavenly buns, anyway I am rambling now so I am gonna bounce now! Lata!







LT


----------



## Zeus (Mar 23, 2008)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> You have got some nerve putting me down Moose, you know I dont always post every day on my blog, I am a busy bun, I have a family to feed (don't know where they are but someone has to feed them) and Franny demands 100% of my time.
> 
> YOU....have a family? And they admit to it? Oh Burps-a-Lot...that's hilarious. I didn't know anyone would admit to having met you - but being part of your family. So how do you feed them if you don't know where they are? Let me guess - you have the food delivered? In a UPS truck or something?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 23, 2008)

All kidding aside Moose, are your ears scotch taped to your head? They don't ven look like their attached at all.








LT


----------



## Zeus (Mar 23, 2008)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> All kidding aside Moose, are your ears scotch taped to your head? They don't ven look like their attached at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Aw Blumps.....just cause my ears don't hang low....doesn't mean they aren't attached.

Why- my girls like them so much - they even try to imitate them....and you know that is the greatest source of flattery.

Here is Ambrosia trying to look just like me...






Zeus*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 28, 2008)

Where has everyone been? This place is dead! Well, the feds confiscated my computer because I was running and international bunny porn ring from the house, boy I hope they don't find those pictures of me and the Donkey! Oh man that would be bad...:cry2

In case you were wondering how we are doing, of course I mean Me and Fran, Jim and Sydney I couldn't care less about, things are going ok. Times have been better that's for sure. Before I got busted by the feds life was kind of stressful, I was working days at the Greyhound Race Track filling in for the race bunny when he wasn't working, boy let me tell you my a$$ is killing me, I have scars and teeth marks all over it. I don't know how that other bunny always made it through without a scratch. 

After Fran got fired from her job at the M&M factory for throwing out all the W's I had to get a second job to help make ends meet. I almost had the job at the post office but they drug tested me and I came up dirty, they said I had "carotene" in my system. I didn't know what the hell that was so I got mad and went into their computer lab and chewed up all their network cables, they won't have internet access for another month now! Serves them right.

Now I am just trying to keep my nose clean, mostly cause of mites and figuratively because of my court case coming up. Other than that we are ok, just two buns trying to live in this hectic world.

Oh and yes I am still the king of all things, living and not.




LT


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been so wondering how you poor buns have been, I know how Jim can be. Evil slave. Well, shame on you LT! I am appalled. Best of luck in your court case, you pig!

Fran? How are you dealing with this and why did you throw out the Ws?

Some things or buns, never change!

Oh, and I would love pics of you two, when you get the chance, after your jail sentence perhaps, LT.


Oh, and check your pm's Tumps, and tell Jim to check his, or else!:zoro:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2008)

About time you guys showed up :waiting:. I guess it was the slave's fault 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

They must have gone into hiding again.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> They must have gone into hiding again.


:roflmao:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They must have gone into hiding again.
> ...





Haven't you seen that new show on USA?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Kamaor (Jul 6, 2008)

So we have a first anniversary coming up fast!
What are you two love buns going to do to celebrate this special occasion?
:bunnyheart:toastingbuns:bunnyheart


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jul 9, 2008)

So where is the peanut gallery?? I thought that last post by me was pretty darn funny, I am a little insulted! I haven't felt this bad since the time that cat chased me into the thorn bushes at Home Depot!






LT


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, well, well...if it isn't Lord Dumpster. Where in the h--- have you been? All the other freakin' bunnies on this forum are polite, kind, and law abiding citizens. And it's sickening!! Where do you get off just abandoning me in the middle of some great verbal battles? hnoyoudidnt: Who the h--- am I supposed to tell off if you don't post regularly? You take off for months at a time without a word to any one. Don't they have pen, paper, and stamps at Levenworth?

Listen here, you worthless, fleabitten, pee stained excuse for a 2 day old cat hairball...DON'T YOU LOG OUT ON ME AGAIN! You do, and I'm headed to NY to open a big ol' can of thump a-- on you!!!

Your ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 9, 2008)

Gingivere! Shh! Don't be mean to LT on his own blog. And for goodness sakes, you remember that we weren't on RO for months, ourselves. Life gets busy some times. LT and Jim have had things to do.

I know you've missed him, but you could say it in a kinder fashion.

-------

_P.S. Welcome Sydney! It's good to know that Frannie shares her home with at least one sane bunny. ~Mary Ellen_


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 9, 2008)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Gingivere! Shh! Don't be mean to LT on his own blog. And for goodness sakes, you remember that we weren't on RO for months, ourselves. Life gets busy some times. LT and Jim have had things to do.
> 
> I know you've missed him, but you could say it in a kinder fashion.


MISS HIM? You have GOT to be kidding! Who could MISS a furball whose a-- is bigger than a Mack truck? If I cared enough to buy him a gift it would be one of those bright yellow "wide load" signs you see on the back of 18 wheelers hauling halves of pre-fab houses.

Frannie, Syd...you might want to make your escape while Jim's at work and Lard Bumper is sleeping. That Jim's as much of a maniac as the pathetic pile of white fuzz.

For God's sake, Frannie, the man fed you hay out of a FAN!!! Have you forgotten? It was shortly after that I lost contact with you. I thought for sure you'd been chewed up in the blades and strewn all over the house.

Did you tell Syd how it is? Does he realize? Look, Frannie, straighten out you m's and w's and make a b line for the door while you still can.

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, took me awhile to shake the dust off this keyboard. Not much has changed here. I am a little older, and slower, Fran's a little fatter, and uglier (<< ha ha ha, I am so funny!) and the two outsiders are still in Jim's room.

I am making an effort to better myself and be a better bun. I bought some of those self-help tapes, and have a new lease on life. Now when I wake up in the morning (under the couch), everything seems better, until Jim wakes up, then life sucks again.




LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone noticed how the "FOR SALE" sign hasn't been removed from Thumper's avatar? That is not a clerical error, he has been on Ebay for 3 years now, not one bid! Even with Free Shipping, and a free Fran Accessory, no takers.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

TumpieRabbit wrote:


> Has anyone noticed how the "FOR SALE" sign hasn't been removed from Thumper's avatar? That is not a clerical error, he has been on Ebay for 3 years now, not one bid! Even with Free Shipping, and a free Fran Accessory, no takers.



How much you asking for?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Has anyone noticed how the "FOR SALE" sign hasn't been removed from Thumper's avatar? That is not a clerical error, he has been on Ebay for 3 years now, not one bid! Even with Free Shipping, and a free Fran Accessory, no takers.



Hmmm.....Zeus wants to know if he can order him as a pet.

Let me tell you - you must be desperate as I know those Ebay fees must add up.

Tell me - does Fran come with a pre-shredded couch? That might make the offer more attractive to folks.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2009)

:yahoo:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm. Thumps for sale for real? I wouldn't sell any of my bunnies for any amount of money in the world. I am sure most, if not all, of you feel the same way, about your own bunnies I mean  

I just would never be able to do it, even if someone said they would give me a billion dollars, it wouldn't matter. I know it wouldn't. The companionship I feel for them would make it like selling your Mom to someone, never happen.

I can't believe you insensitive people even brought it up! Ohh, wait, I think I was the one who did, well it is still your fault anyway!!:X

And funny thing about the couch, I was joking around saying that Fran was trying to quit smoking once, I said she tried to go to the meetings but nobody would let her bring my couch for her to sit under during the meeting! lol. 

Now, Baby Fwan, I might consider pawning. But I would need someone with good credit, because I would eventually need her back :humour:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hahaha. I know the feeling. I ask my husband all the time how would we choose if we had to. *

*It goes like this...*

*Elvis and Teresa. Elvis gets upset if he is away from us to long. Teresa is prone to stasis but doesn't show the usual signs.*

*Wyatt also prone to stasis and not many would understand him.*

*Connor, Dallas, and Chibi. Connor does not like me being away for long. Chibi helped me heal. Dallas makes us smile.*

*Ringo needs us more than most. His needs are not easy to meet. Also our first bunny.*

*Apple same as Ringo. Plus she is our princess.*

*That is just our bunnies.*

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Hmm. Thumps for sale for real? I wouldn't sell any of my bunnies for any amount of money in the world. I am sure most, if not all, of you feel the same way, about your own bunnies I mean
> 
> I just would never be able to do it, even if someone said they would give me a billion dollars, it wouldn't matter. I know it wouldn't. The companionship I feel for them would make it like selling your Mom to someone, never happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

You guys are all so nice, this is definitely the best board to be on, for any topic. 

Alicia, I love your avatar, but I couldn't help notice that instead of saying "Alicia's Zoo Crew" it says "Alia's Zoo Crew"

Wassup wit dat???:dunno

I hope you didn't change your name to Alia. 


You left out the C and the I. Why? Is there some hidden, DaVinci Code style meaning to that? 

Are you a Confidential Informant for Al Quaida, or Bun Quaida???


Jim
thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> You guys are all so nice, this is definitely the best board to be on, for any topic.
> 
> Alicia, I love your avatar, but I couldn't help notice that instead of saying "Alicia's Zoo Crew" it says "Alia's Zoo Crew"
> 
> ...




h34r2I can't tell if not I might have to.... :coolness:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

h34r2 I can't tell if not I might have to.... :coolness:

uhhhhh....huh??


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 24, 2009)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> h34r2 I can't tell if not I might have to.... :coolness:
> 
> uhhhhh....huh??




Its code...you don't get it???


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 24, 2009)

Uh, excuse me, just for the record, NO! I don't get it, and if I don't get it, then I know that moron Jim doesn't get it. And I am not as stupid as Jim looks (<< hahaha I am so funny, there I go again) 

I am an intellectual, I studied Bun Physics in college. I have made quite a few remarkable scientific discoveries as well. Like the Big Bun theory, that was me. And then there are Thumper's laws:

Thumps Law of Gravity - If Baby Fwan goes up, then Baby Fwan must come down.

Thumps theory of relativity - Anyone really stupid, must be related to Jim (<< hahahaha again, I am too much)

There are many more things I have brought the known bun world, I was also the first bun in orbit, as well as the first bun on the moon. That was me who said "This is one small step for Fwan, one giant hop for bunkind." 

Man, am I timeless.


LT


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Man, am I timeless.
> 
> 
> LT



Your ego is almost as big as you. 

Gwyneth AppleHoshi The Dutch Princess


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*Apple stop being rude. Sorry about that she has a bit of an attitude. *

*ZooCrewGirls wrote: *


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Man, am I timeless.
> ...


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hee Hee Hee....FINALLY - its SMACKDOWN time!

We're ThunderingThumpinGiants - and we're the first four members of "Tiny's Texas Legends". Our fifth member is arriving this week.

We've been getting Zeus to distract mom so we could watch the boards and wait for you to reappear. We've heard about you from both mom and Zeus...and we know the way you treated Tiny. 

So here we are..* 





I'm Hermes and you know - I get the being a white rabbit thing...but honestly - THOSE EARS? 

I know you weren't able to get ears as wonderful as mine...but honestly...lopping?

Sheesh....no flemish with dignity would ever lop BOTH ears...that's an insult to the flemish breed. Oh that's right - you weren't lucky enough to be born a flemmie - thats why you are a legend in your own mind.





I'm Mercury and I think Fwannie is adowable....can I keep her?

I'm saving all of my craisins from now on so I can get her to come visit.

Dummy...you're supposed to attack Lord Blimpie

Oh ok...I'll practice for next time...till then....:kiss::kiss: for Fwannie...I'm saving my craisins for you. Should I save poops too?





I'm Athena - the shy one. I think Lord Thumpie is cute....

ATHENA! Stop that - remember how we practiced. Remember what you said about his ears?

Oh yeah....how did you get those ears on that large handsome head?

:banghead Its *FAT *head Athena....how did you get those ears on that FAT head.....







I'm SOPHIA and I'm the head of this group - I've had training from watching Wrestling and Roller Derby...so watch out.

You talk about being timeless....Donald Trump is timeless - and arrogant and *he STILL has better hair than you do.

We have to go now to prepare for Nyx to join us later this week.

She's a troublemaker.

Nuh uh....she says others keep setting her up and blaming her.

*[align=center]*BACK TO WORK EVERYONE...

DUMPSTER....*[/align][align=center]*I'm keeping an eye on you!*
[/align]


----------



## Zeus (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys - I made it.

I got mom distracted so she's picking up the books I shredded...

Did I miss the action?

Sheesh.

In that case - :muscleman:

I'll go strengthen my muscles for NEXT TIME!


----------



## Zeus (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh boy Thumps....I think you're in trouble.

It looks like the newest hot-selling book on AmazonBun is 

[align=center]




[/align] 
and I found Mercury out in the kitchen during his playtime making these to send to your FORMER girlfriend...

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Aug 25, 2009)

Moose, who put Snuggy on the cover of MY BOOK??? That was a picture of Thumps and Snuggy that Jim made, whoever made that book obviously didn't recognize my beauty when they saw it. This will have SERIOUS implications on this board. First and foremost, Snuggy's Mom will be furious, not to mention Snuggy herself. When they come back, I am telling (ooohhh you in twouble). I am insulted, which I am sure means nothing to anyone, I am used to coming second around here.

Plus, lets get the variations of my name correct here:

There is plain old Fran.
Then of course Baby Fwan (notice the w sound)
Then in cordial conversation, there is Frannie.
On occasion when speaking of my days in rescue, to the rescue people, I am known as Francesca (my legal name).
Of course there is my married name Francesca Thumper (which is what is on my driver's license).
Then there is what Jim calls me when he is acting like a 2 year old - Fwibbety Fwobbety Fwan Fwuh Fwan Fwan. (That is just god awful)

Under NO CIRCUMSTANCES shall I be called Fwannie, if you are going to attach the annie to my name, never use the w version.

I thought they taught all this is Bunglish Class anyway??

Plus, I would never write a book under my real name, I always use my pen name "Stephen King"

~~F~~


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 25, 2009)

Apple,

Listen, you seem like a nice bun, I guess, but anybun with the same name as a sweet fruit really has no business going around shooting their buck teeth off, don't you think? You don't want none of dis chump, mess with me again and me and Baby Fwan will be having apple chips, with apple sauce, and apple pie for dinner tonight (<< hahaha there I go again, where do I get this stuff??)*

*



LT
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Apple stop being rude. Sorry about that she has a bit of an attitude. *
> 
> *ZooCrewGirls wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm Hermes and you know - I get the being a white rabbit thing...but honestly - THOSE EARS? 

I know you weren't able to get ears as wonderful as mine...but honestly...lopping?

Sheesh....no flemish with dignity would ever lop BOTH ears...that's an insult to the flemish breed. Oh that's right - you weren't lucky enough to be born a flemmie - thats why you are a legend in your own mind.
--
First of all Herpes, I wasn't STUPID enough to be born a Flem. To me, Flem is something that I hock up once in a while, and you seem to match that description. 

And if you even come near me, I am calling the cops! Why don't you go pick on somebun your own size, like Roger Rabbit! 
--
I'm Mercury and I think Fwannie is adowable....can I keep her?

I'm saving all of my craisins from now on so I can get her to come visit.

Dummy...you're supposed to attack Lord Blimpie

Oh ok...I'll practice for next time...till then....:kiss::kiss: for Fwannie...I'm saving my craisins for you. Should I save poops too?
--
Ok Chrysler, you can have Fwan, where do you want me to ship her? Oh and I am only springing for first class mail, no priority, because if there one thing Frannie isn't, its a priority.
--
I'm Athena - the shy one. I think Lord Thumpie is cute....

ATHENA! Stop that - remember how we practiced. Remember what you said about his ears?

Oh yeah....how did you get those ears on that large handsome head?

:banghead Its *FAT *head Athena....how did you get those ears on that FAT head.....
--
Athena, Zeus, what the hell is going on inside your owner's head?? Was she born on Mt. Olympus or something? Next thing you know she'll be naming a bun and its siblings "Jason and the Bungernauts" 

You are an exception though, VERY CUTE!! :inlove:

Great ears also, hey can you get Japanese Ping Pong Scores from that reception??

Call me, anytime, my number is 1-800-MATTRES, leave off the last S for Sh... Forget it 
--
I'm SOPHIA and I'm the head of this group - I've had training from watching Wrestling and Roller Derby...so watch out.

You talk about being timeless....Donald Trump is timeless - and arrogant and he STILL has better hair than you do.

We have to go now to prepare for Nyx to join us later this week.

She's a troublemaker.

Nuh uh....she says others keep setting her up and blaming her.
--
Sophie?? Wasn't one of the Golden Girls named that?? Well, I am sure you are about as hot as they were (<< hahaha I am hilarious!!) 

How many of you are there anyway, a million? There must be a load of Flem over there, maybe a little Mucinex is what you need.
--




LT


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2009)

I've really missed the laughs this thread gives me 

Jan


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Aug 25, 2009)

*Listen up LT! What does that stand for Lumpy Toad? Anyways my name is Gwyneth Apple Hoshi. Gwyneth means blessed. Applemay be a sweetfruit but it also means temptation**. Hoshi means star. So get it straight I am better than you. Ican and willrun circles around you. *

*I am a Dutch Princess and us Dutch Devils stick together. Keep it up and I will have to call the Dutch Godfather. Trust me you don't want any of his thugs at your door. Tiny may have whooped you once but step into the ring with a Dutch Devil and you will be lucky if you can crawl your way out. *

*Oh and trust me you will never get of taste of this Apple. To far out of your league.*

*Gwyneth Apple Hoshi Dutch Princess*

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *



> Apple,
> 
> Listen, you seem like a nice bun, I guess, but anybun with the same name as a sweet fruit really has no business going around shooting their buck teeth off, don't you think? You don't want none of dis chump, mess with me again and me and Baby Fwan will be having apple chips, with apple sauce, and apple pie for dinner tonight (<< hahaha there I go again, where do I get this stuff??)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeus (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Thunderbutt - I went searching under "Stephen King" on AmazonBun and found this.







Good job Fwannia...uh...Frannie!


----------



## Zeus (Aug 25, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Apple,
> 
> Listen, you seem like a nice bun, I guess, but anybun with the same name as a sweet fruit really has no business going around shooting their buck teeth off, don't you think? You don't want none of dis chump, mess with me again and me and Baby Fwan will be having apple chips, with apple sauce, and apple pie for dinner tonight (<< hahaha there I go again, where do I get this stuff??)*
> 
> ...


AHA....at least we know you'll step aside and SHARE and let her eat something instead of hogging all of supper...


----------



## Zeus (Aug 25, 2009)

*ZooCrewGirls wrote: *


> *Listen up LT! What does that stand for Lumpy Toad? *




We've been trying to figure that out here - we finally came up with it...

[align=center]*Li'l TWERP*[/align]
[align=center]*(We had another t word that wasn't as nice....it was T*RD...but we think mama would have to edit our posts).*[/align]


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Aug 25, 2009)

*I had a few but Mama would have withheld treats for a very long time. She said not to listen to Wyatt.*

*Zeus wrote: *


> *ZooCrewGirls wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Listen up LT! What does that stand for Lumpy Toad? *
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 25, 2009)

I am glad people get a kick out of this blog, who cares about the trauma it is causing me and Baby Fwan, no, who cares about two bunnies anyway?! 

First, you insult my wife, and let me tell you..we didn't come here to be insulted. We usually go somewhere else for that (<< hahaha I am a comical genius!!) 

Then, I have Apple the fruitcake picking on me, then 300 pounds of Flem to deal with, what the hell did I even come back for? Me and the Bunfather were enemies, yes, but we had a great amount of respect for each other. We both knew we each had a job to do. We didn't know what those jobs were, but we knew we had to do them.

Warning to all, I'll be posting some very controversial stuff on here very soon, then you will ALL be sorry, you just wait!!

LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 25, 2009)

Good news and bad news. I got a bid finally on Thumps, and the guy was ready to pay cash. three bucks. But then he saw a picture of my couch online and I he cancelled the bid immediately. Thanks Frannie, I almost had a closed deal.

Jim
thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't blame me!! Was I the one that made couch stuffing so delicious?? No! Was I the one who tore a big whole in the couch so the stuffing could be removed?? No...oops wait, yeah that was me wasn't it? Oh well, whatever, I don't even care anyway.

BF


----------



## Zeus (Aug 25, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Warning to all, I'll be posting some very controversial stuff on here very soon, then you will ALL be sorry, you just wait!!
> 
> LT



Oh no....we pushed him too far...



He's gonna post another picture of himself.

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Zeus (Aug 25, 2009)

*Mrs_Francesca_Thumper wrote: *


> Don't blame me!! Was I the one that made couch stuffing so delicious?? No! Was I the one who tore a big whole in the couch so the stuffing could be removed?? No...oops wait, yeah that was me wasn't it? Oh well, whatever, I don't even care anyway.
> 
> BF


When Jim is out of couches - try the covers of books - I find them quite yummy - particularly with a bit of craisin rubbed onto it for a bit of extra flavor.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG! Look what I just got in my mailbox:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I just spoke with the reporter from the National Enquirer who ran the story. He says that his source called him from a phone in NY and all he said about his identity was that his name "was not Lord Thumper". Gee, I wonder who leaked the story??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 26, 2009)

:laugh: This is my first time reading your blog and I happen to find you have a wonderful sense of humor Thumper and gang
*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> OMG! Look what I just got in my mailbox:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, I am glad you like my, I mean Thumper's, blog. I can't wait until TinysMom sees this latest gag about Zeus. Knowing her, she will love it  

I have noticed that bunny people seem to have a great sense of humor, I wonder why that is? Honestly, I have yet to meet a bunny person who is boring and moody, just haven't seen it. Knock on wood.


Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> :laugh: This is my first time reading your blog and I happen to find you have a wonderful sense of humor Thumper and gang


----------



## Zeus (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey there Lord Thumps with his head up his...

Anyway...

This was the Texas version we got today...you on the run yet?

Does Jim know he's harboring a fugitive from the law?

If Fwannie gonna turn you in?


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Aug 26, 2009)

Zeus - this is Sophia - you forgot to tell Dumpster Thumpster that he won the award we nominated him for...how could you forget?

The "test" copy came today for our approval - its coming out after the first of the year.

Here is what it looks like so far..

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Zeus (Aug 26, 2009)

DUH....it was supposed to be a surprise as we were trying to add Lady Fwannie-bucket's picture too- don'tcha remember?

Sheesh...does can't keep a secret.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim,

I apologize for my buns' behavior - I woke up to get a drink and found them all crowded around the computer. Before I could say "stop"...they'd posted a bunch of stuff.

I herded them back to bed and had a discussion with them and asked them why they were so upset.

Finally - they explained the reason to me. I understand now.



You never told us that Thumps had become a celebrity - I think that the buns are worried that now that he has his own comic book series - he'll wind up in the movies and on tv and stuff. They definitely don't like that idea.

Tell me - did the first edition sell out since it was only priced at 40 cents? I haven't seen prices that low in years.

And for those who are wondering what I'm talking about - I got a picture before they started shredding it..


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I noticed it said inside that it was a limited edition - 1 of the 3 copies printed. Did the other two sell?[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Aug 26, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I have Apple the fruitcake picking on me,





> Aww is the tubby bunny gonna cry?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, Phlegms and Moose, this is getting low down and dirty now. I feel like I am running for President or something (<<<hahaha god where do I come up with this material??) 

It may take a little effort, but I am gonna dig up some more dirt on you Moose, if it is the last thing I do. Well, that's weird, why would it be the last thing I do? Okay, if it is the first thing I do. No, first when, now? I can't, I am working, okay first thing sometime when I have the next free time available. Well, that isn't really specific, or much of a comeback line. Okay, Moose, I am gonna dig up dirt on you at some point in the very near future. Not with a shovel, but with my hands and computer. Well, not really "dig" literally, I meant that figuratively, as in a figure of speech, which basically means that I am saying or implying something that represents a symbolic action wwith an ironic relationship to the hypothetical action being later determined, theoretically speaking of course. What the hell are we talking about again???

LT


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2009)

LT,

I'm afraid the truth has been coming out now that Zeus saw the vet yesterday for a "checkup" (she confirmed he has always been male). Unfortunately - while he was under the effects of the hypnosis and the truth serum...we learned about his days as an agent for the Federal Bun Investigation team...and how he was reported to the Bun-Queda head honcho (nicknamed "LT") by a double agent - a "Lady F" that Zeus had a one night...experience with. He woke up drugged from that night and contacted the BunFather for help in getting to a safehouse...but before he could arrive...the BunFather was assassinated.

Lots to share...really. 

Just gotta get Zeus to finally wake up from the drugs yesterday. 

On the way home he was mumbling somethign about the vet working with Bun-Quada to find out what he knows...we assured him he didn't say too much.

But oh...the stories he mumbled about on his way home...WOW...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 27, 2009)

Bun-Queda???

Give me a f%&^g break. :grumpy:

LT


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Bun-Queda???
> 
> Give me a f%&^g break. :grumpy:
> 
> LT




[align=center]*That will NOT be a problem ThunderButt....*[/align]
[align=center]*Arm?*[/align]
[align=center]*Leg?*[/align]
[align=center]*Perhaps...neck?*[/align]
[align=center]*Oh..my name is Nyx - and I may only be 12 weeks old - but I'm almost as big as Zeus (Master Federal Bun Investigations agent) and I've already been learning my smackdown methods from him. Here's a picture from our training session last night.*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]S0 just let me know what you want broken - and if its the right or left side.[/align]
[align=center](By the way - I noticed your nose....were you in a fight already and broke it? It seems out of joint a bit..).[/align]
[align=center]*PRINCESS (and Goddess) Nyx*
[/align]


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Aug 29, 2009)

[align=center]*Hey - THUNDERBUTT has gone away.....THUNDERBUTT went away!!!


Maybe my call to put out a contract on him worked and they really DID hit him.

I wasn't sure if it went through or not cause mom caught me making it and took my cell phone away and hung it outside my cage.

See?**









*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*I don't get texting privileges tll I'm old enough to date.*[/align][align=center]*:nasty:
*[/align]


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

Umm, for your information, Thumpering Thudding Flemmies, LT has NOT gone away. He has other responsibilities besides YOU believe it or not. For example, he tours America's schools, teaching kids to "Never Pick Me Up" and to "Just Say No To Baby Fwan". Also, he goes on retreats where he, and other domestic rabbits, feed papaya tablets to all the wild less fortunate rabbits of the world. Plus, this is a good way for Thumps to meet girls. 

So BACK OFF!:X and let Sleeping Thumps Lie (<<notice spelling) and Baby Fwan's Fwan and Phleghmmy Flems Phleghm okay??

Jim
thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, I must admit, that pink cellphone in the cage is pretty adorable, but THAT'S IT!


--
Jim
thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2009)

Technically...its a yellow cellphone...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Aug 31, 2009)

Excuse me tiny mom, I don't care how tiny you are, you do not and I mean DO NOT insult, or contradict, or argue, or disagree with Jim or any other of my constituents. Being a big fat lazy fluffy white albino lop rabbit is hard enough without you butting in. BTW I was thinking about going on tour as a comedian, I would call myself Lord Dice Thumper, does that sound stupid?

I dunno, other bunnies say I am really funny, like when I told them for Easter we should all get a human shaped chocolate. And on Easter Sunday, we should hide a bunch of human babies all over the house and then try and find them, maybe even stick some change and candy in the crib with them.

Seriously though, I think I am one gifted bun, I have wuite the reputation around here also dont you think?

LT


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Sep 5, 2009)

*Oh Fwannie...its me....Mercury.

I boughtz you a hat - but Nyx - she ate it....after she tried it on....* 






*Do you like it anyway? You could look real Texan if I can get you a good hat...

Tell Frumps to stay away with the craisins long enough for me to have you visit...ok?* 

:mrsthumper:

*Your forever fan,

Mercury*


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Sep 5, 2009)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Seriously though, I think I am one gifted bun, I have wuite the reputation around here also dont you think?
> 
> LT


*This is Sophia....all I can say...boy are you gifted alright.

Never heard such stupid corny jokes from a self-respecting bunny. Only humans sink that low.

Go stuff your face with craisins so we don't have to listen to you....

Oh - and you do have 'wuite' the reputation....I looked it up

wuite (v) - means pain in the (*$&*#$)

Oops - can't put that here.

Yep - you have quite the reputation!
*


----------



## Not_Lord_Thumper (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so tired of getting accussed of stuff. Reporters keep calling me for verification of information. How should I know what some twit said about a rabbit on this forum...? 

On top of that my mailbox keeps filling up with boxes of cookies for someone named "Fwannie".

Look - I'm NOT Lord Thumper. Ok? Got it?

Stop putting my picture on magazine covers and sending me craisin packages that tick like bombs. 

Fwannie doesn't live here...so stop with the craisin cookies - they have too much chocolate coveringon them and she needs to lose weight anyway.

And whoever sent the hot pink couch....what do you do - work for Mary Kay?

So cease and desist and irritate the real Lord Thumper from now on.

Now I need to go out and hand out craisins to poor defenseless bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Interesting, very, interesting..my sister Nyx is a secret agent. That would explain all those times she had to leave in the middle of the night.

Peanut


----------



## Nyx (Sep 8, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Interesting, very, interesting..my sister Nyx is a secret agent. That would explain all those times she had to leave in the middle of the night.
> 
> Peanut



*Boy are you in BIG trouble little brother...as soon as I get my cell phone privileges back - I'm calling you in for being a TRAITOR to the FBI and revealing top secret information.*

*At least you didn't reveal all those tricks I taught you for escaping. Make sure dad & mom don't learn those - and remember to teach them to the other bunnies there - I'm sure there will come a time when they'll be called into action against Dumpster too!*


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 11, 2009)

NOT LORD THUMPER. Boy that is just about the stupidest sh*t I have ever heard. Nyx, if you are a secret agent, then why are you admitting it? So much for Bunfinger, or Cloak & Digger, or James Bund, or that movie From Under The Couch With Love.

You buns ought to be ashamed of yourselves. Pick that chin up, I mean that dewlap, and walk with your head high! Like proud buns! You make me sick, bloated actually. As a matter of fact maybe I should get some tummy rubs and my temp taken. Could be stasis you know. Oops, where was I? Right, you make me sick. I said that already, ok.

Zeus, I (I mean Frannie) wrote a poem for you, she wanted me to recite it for her:

Roses are red, toilets are blue,
Nyx is a chump, and so is YOU!
I can barely hold down my pellets when I picture your face,
You mess with my woman and I'll boot your @$$ into space!!

Ooohh, my rapping talent is incredible. I am the first great white rapper, well first white bunny to rap anyways. My stage name is Buninem. Baby Fwan's stage name is Fwannie Cent. HAHAHAHAH!!! 

I am SOO talented it isn't even funny.!

LT


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 12, 2009)

* waits anxiously for next episode*
I can't wait!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe Nyxlet itleak thatshe is a secret agent so you don't think she really is because its out in the open when in reality she is and already has the crosshairs of a sniper rifle pointed at you.

Peanut, her little bro


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 14, 2009)

LT!!!!!!!

:hugsquish:

I've missed you! So has Snuggs. You know she never took a husbun. I've introduced her to lots of eligible bachelor buns, but no luck. I think she's stillholding outfor you. Don't tell her I said that.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 14, 2009)

You're still here dumpster?

Man...I got confirmation that the chihuahua got my contract...haven't had a response back yet.

What am I supposed to do with all these doggie biscuits I was stashing in my cage for tbe payment?

That does it - next time I'm gonna go with a cat...once I get my cell phone back.

Till then...be glad you stayed safe.

Oh - did the exploding pink couch arrive yet? Uh...I mean the ... gift for "Fwannie"?


----------



## Zeus (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't you read Jim's blog Nyx? The chihuahua got stopped by Jim...

I read his blog when I need to use the litterbox and then I shred the paper I printed it on so mom doesn't know about it.

Here's the story..

http://thebunlife.blogspot.com/2009/09/bun-life-close-call.html


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2010)

Where in the fuzzy are you Thumper?!? Did that bad man take you away somewhere?

Hope you're okay...:wave:


----------

